# 'Elysium' - a film by Neill Blomkamp - August 9th, 2013



## TetraVaal (Dec 23, 2011)

As an avid fan of both Neill Blomkamp--and 'District 9'--I couldn't be any more stoked for his follow-up. A film entitled 'Elysium'--which will be a hardcore science fiction action movie that takes place in the distant future.

Basically, here's what you need to know: 

1.) The film takes place about 150 years into the future.

2.) Syd Mead is doing the set designs--and for those of you living under a rock for the past 30 years--he's only the most influential futurist designer of all time. He designed the sets for 'Blade Runner'; illustrated the Tron lightcycle; made the Turn A and Turn X Gundams--as well as the MRC-F20 SUMO--and he's also worked in the auto industry, helping car manufacturers redefine aerodynamics and body shapes for their vehicles. Basically, the man has done it all. When you look at current futurist designers, odds are, they've been inspired by Mead in one way or another.

3.) The film stars Matt Damon in the leading role--who is an ex-con that goes by the name of Max, and he happens to wear a pretty awesome cybernetic augmentation suit that looks like this: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









4.) Sharlto Copley will be playing the villain who goes by the name of Kruger. He supposedly has a really fucked up sense of humor, and he's basically a South African mercenary whom Sharl based off a real life South African mercenary group known as the 32 Battalion. Kruger also wears a cybernetic enhanced suit similar to Max's--but Kruger also wields a samurai sword and other futuristic gadgets, including ninja shurikens that make people explode. Here's a look at Kruger:



5.) Diego Luna plays the character of Julio, who is Matt Damon's best friend in the film.

6.) Jodie Foster plays Secretary Delacourt; a French prime minister who runs the orbital space habitat. She's described as a stern, conservative woman who wants preserve the luxurious lifestyle of Elysium and its citizens. 

Wagner Moura ('Elite Squad' films), Alice Braga ('Predators'), William Fitchner ('Heat'), Taliso Soto ('Mortal Kombat'), and rumored: Adrian Holmes ('Battlestar Galactica') round out the rest of the known cast for the time being.

7.) The film revolves around an enormous space colony (_called "Elysium"_) that hovers above the Earth. It houses the rich who've left Earth--leaving the planet completely dilapidated, overpopulated and riddled with diseases.

8.) Supposedly (_and this is only a rumor at the moment_) more than one A-list actor didn't sign on because they didn't understand whether the characters they were playing were supposed to be good or bad. A movie without black and white morality just confused them.

9.) 'Elysium' carries a budget three times the size of 'District 9', placing it around the $90-$100 million range. That's a pretty huge budget for an independently financed R-rated film.

10.) It will most likely be really fucking awesome, so these next 14 months or whatever should be interesting to see what type of marketing Sony cooks up leading to the film's release. All I know is, I can't wait for Comic Con 2012, where I'm assuming the trailer will debut.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 23, 2011)

This could be so cash


----------



## Amuro (Dec 23, 2011)

heh i thought that first pic was the guy who played Sucre in Prison Break 

Question is Sharlto still going to be in this? I really enjoyed D9 so yeah have high hopes for this, shame its such a long way off.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah, Sharlto is still in it-- I just added him to the supporting cast. I don't know how I forgot about him, maybe because I was all caught up with Wagner Moura.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 23, 2011)

This sounds sweet . Loved District 9.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds promising.  I'm probably too focused on Prometheus right now to get too fired up about it though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks cool.

I like that guy with the samurai sword. He has a processor on his back that needs its own cooling fan. He must be really smart.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

This could end up being a pretty awesome movie, can't wait for a trailer.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 23, 2011)

Sold at "Matt Damon is teaming with the dude that directed District 9." Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2011)

R-rated? 2013?

Yes, I'll be 17 by then!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 24, 2011)

/sold


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 24, 2011)

OP you didn't even need to mention anything else (although thanks!) once you mentioned 

'a film by Neill Blomkamp '


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks cool.
> 
> I like that guy with the samurai sword. He has a processor on his back that needs its own cooling fan. He must be really smart.



Here's a futuristic car from the set, looks very practical similar to the tech hooked up to that samurai sword guy (_who I believe is Diego Luna's character_).



And for those wondering, that car is the 2011 Nissan GT-R.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm really interested in the fact that Diego Luna is in this

although I'm not a fan of his American films too much


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Here's a futuristic car from the set, looks very practical similar to the tech hooked up to that samurai sword guy (_who I believe is Diego Luna's character_).
> 
> 
> 
> And for those wondering, that car is the 2011 Nissan GT-R.



Damn, that one needs three entire box fans on the back of it to keep the roof cool.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

So they're still driving 2011 vehicles in 2161? 



I mean it is a Skyline, but come on...


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a feeling Earth is gonna be a wasteland, so all the new technology, from cars to electronics, to everything else will be more prevalent in the space colony.


----------



## Friday (Dec 27, 2011)

Too bad we wont get to live to see this movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So they're still driving 2011 vehicles in 2161?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it is a Skyline, but come on...


It has metal siding and fans, bro. It isn't a 2011 car.


It's a space car.



From the future.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes lol. My favorite is the super basic PC case fan on the guys armor. Their only function is to cool an enclosed area, not cool one specific item, such as a CPU. Thems be what heatsinkz be fer!



TetraVaal said:


> I have a feeling Earth is gonna be a wasteland, so all the new technology, from cars to electronics, to everything else will be more prevalent in the space colony.



They couldn't afford to design body kits?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdoxhEYFOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol... Blomkamp isn't into riceburners or shitty designed mobile tanks like the tumbler. The car I provided in the picture is most likely a result of a desolate future on Earth (_this goes back to my comment about the space colony having all of the advanced tech; but here's a half photo of a futuristic vehicle:_ )-- I know you're desperate to pull one over on me since I got your e-rage all pumping by insulting your completely devoid of talent director in Nolan, but you're gonna have to try just a little bit harder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

As long as they have either a Mad Max or a Kenshiro homage character I'm cool.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Lol... Blomkamp isn't into riceburners or shitty designed mobile tanks like the tumbler.


...**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

The Tumbler is pretty lame to be fair.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

I've mixed feelings, but I wouldn't call it shitty. Tetra just seems to hate _everything_ Nolan touches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe not shitty, but definitely lame.

I mean, look at it:


There's more fiberglass paneling on that than a 2009 Ford Mustang.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2011)

Seriously, the tumbler is fucking hideous.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

That's not fiberglass. It's most likely sheet metal. 

All I'm saying is that they have an estimated budget of $120, not much less than Batman Begins. They could have definitely had a chassis custom made for the GT-R. It's slightly outlandish to think a vehicle in which less than 15,000 were produced was able to last 150 years. That's not even taking into consideration that it is basically a super car engineered to race. Anything built to race doesn't exactly have longevity. They are built to perform, and that isn't exactly easy on engine, frame, suspension etc etc.. They require _extensive_ maintenance and unless the owner of the vehicle (150 years into the future) inherited the GT-R with literally thousands of spare parts in some warehouse, it is completely unrealistic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

It is plastic.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> That's not fiberglass. It's most likely sheet metal.
> 
> All I'm saying is that they have an estimated budget of $120, not much less than Batman Begins. They could have definitely had a chassis custom made for the GT-R. It's slightly outlandish to think a vehicle in which less than 15,000 were produced was able to last 150 years. That's not even taking into consideration that it is basically a super car engineered to race. Anything built to race doesn't exactly have longevity. They are built to perform, and that isn't exactly easy on engine, frame, suspension etc etc.. They require _extensive_ maintenance and unless the owner of the vehicle (150 years into the future) inherited the GT-R with literally thousands of spare parts in some warehouse, it is completely unrealistic.



I think it's hilarious how you're quickly jumping to conclusions in regard to this car without knowing a single thing about the film, basically. 

For one, seeing as how Blomkamp is a very smart guy outside of the directing world, smart enough to even give a fifteen minute presentation at a convention like TedX, where the most renowned figures gather in what is essentially a convention for those with PhDs in their field of studies. To assume that Blomkamp isn't smart enough to put that type of thought into this film is completely premature and flat out asinine. How much are you willing to bet that there is some sort of mechanical and engineering background as to why that car can work in 'Elysium'? I'll bet you anything that there is a nice pseudo-science reason for as to why that car will be functional in Blomkamp's future (_you see, I know you're illiterate, so you probably keep overlooking my comments that the Earth is now a post-apocalyptic world in this future, but similar to 'Mad Max' and 'Escape From New York', vehicles are still functional in one form or another_).

Also, just because the Nissan GT-R is a sports car, that doesn't mean shit. For someone quacking about the lack of longevity, both Nissan and Mitsubishi are notorious as two motor companies that manufacture cars that can last a very long, long, long time. I mean, did you even put in the same amount of thought that maybe that specific model they inherited was never used for racing? I don't know, I don't get you. Sometimes I think you're just not real smart and for the most part, I think I'm right when thinking that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Funny enough, the design isn't even the problem I have with the Tumbler. My problem lies with the fact that it's a tank to begin with.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2011)

I think if Nolan used the GT-R Tetra would say it's a piece of shit


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are you all so concerned with what I think of Nolan anyway?


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I think it's hilarious how you're quickly jumping to conclusions in regard to this car without knowing a single thing about the film, basically.
> 
> For one, seeing as how Blomkamp is a very smart guy outside of the directing world, smart enough to even give a fifteen minute presentation at a convention like TedX, where the most renowned figures gather in what is essentially a convention for those with PhDs in their field of studies. To assume that Blomkamp isn't smart enough to put that type of thought into this film is completely premature and flat out asinine. How much are you willing to bet that there is some sort of mechanical and engineering background as to why that car can work in 'Elysium'? I'll bet you anything that there is a nice pseudo-science reason for as to why that car will be functional in Blomkamp's future (_you see, I know you're illiterate, so you probably keep overlooking my comments that the Earth is now a post-apocalyptic world in this future, but similar to 'Mad Max' and 'Escape From New York', vehicles are still functional in one form or another_).
> 
> Also, just because the Nissan GT-R is a sports car, that doesn't mean shit. For someone quacking about the lack of longevity, both Nissan and Mitsubishi are notorious as two motor companies that manufacture cars that can last a very long, long, long time. I mean, did you even put in the same amount of thought that maybe that specific model they inherited was never used for racing? I don't know, I don't get you. Sometimes I think you're just not real smart and for the most part, I think I'm right when thinking that.



Dude it's a car. I never said it was raced in the film, but considering it's a action film, it should go without saying that theoretically the vehicle has seen conditions similar to a race. Extremely fast acceleration, hard turns, missed gears etc etc. All of this takes it's toll on any machine. Look at two stoke engines in off-road bikes and ATV's. Even though you're not racing the thing around a track when you go ride it, you're still exposing the machine to wear and tear. I'm making this point because those are basically built to race, the wear and tear is extreme! It takes serious dough to maintain.

Now throw in fun facts such as this: The GT-R requires special fluids to run properly. If you think you can go to Auto Zone and purchase six bottles of $8 transmission fluid for a GT-R, you're smoking crack. You're going to need some specifically made for the GT-R by Nissan, and it's going to cost you a little over $100 a bottle. There is no way in hell that you can convince me that a transmission that requires fluid specifically engineered for said part, isn't going to shit out pretty fast with normal wear and tear. Now, factor in that non-performance based cars usually require major engine/transmission rebuilds at around 100,000 miles. How many miles do you think this films GT-R has gone through in 150 years? Again, this is a supercar. You can not run down to Auto Zone and buy a new transmission for a Ferrari or Lamborghini, and the GT-R is no different. 

It's totally unrealistic. In every way imaginable. Hell, I know a few master mechanics, I will ask them when I get a chance.

Oh and while I am at it, there were only about 1,200 2011 Nissan GT-R's sold according to sales figures.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Dude it's a car. I never said it was raced in the film, but considering it's a action film, it should go without saying that theoretically the vehicle has seen conditions similar to a race. Extremely fast acceleration, hard turns, missed gears etc etc. All of this takes it's toll on any machine. Look at two stoke engines in off-road bikes and ATV's. Even though you're not racing the thing around a track when you go ride it, you're still exposing the machine to wear and tear. I'm making this point because those are basically built to race, the wear and tear is extreme! It takes serious dough to maintain.
> 
> Now throw in fun facts such as this: The GT-R requires special fluids to run properly. If you think you can go to Auto Zone and purchase six bottles of $8 transmission fluid for a GT-R, you're smoking crack. You're going to need some specifically made for the GT-R by Nissan, and it's going to cost you a little over $100 a bottle. There is no way in hell that you can convince me that a transmission that requires fluid specifically engineered for said part, isn't going to shit out pretty fast with normal wear and tear. Now, factor in that non-performance based cars usually require major engine/transmission rebuilds at around 100,000 miles. How many miles do you think this films GT-R has gone through in 150 years? Again, this is a supercar. You can not run down to Auto Zone and buy a new transmission for a Ferrari or Lamborghini, and the GT-R is no different.
> 
> ...



Oh my God! Someone call the practical police and have directors like Neill Blomkamp, John Carpenter, and even the almighty Ridley Scott prosecuted! I mean, how dare someone like Scott even have cars from the 50s in his director's cut for 'Blade Runner'! How dare George Miller use functional muscle cars in his dystopian future where resources are scarce to begin with. And how dare Blomkamp use a Japanese sports car in his distant future. 'Cause you know, it's totally logical to judge the context of this car's use in the film without even having any first hand knowledge of how it will even work in the first place. You're a real dunce. Really, you are. I don't care what mechanics you know, until the exposition in regard to how this car will work in the future surfaces, you're better off keeping your dick beaters away from a keyboard and reserving em' for any circle-jerk fest you have reserved for Nolan's films, mook.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2011)

_"Waldbaur is leading a team of specialists who handle explosives and nitrogen for cars that have bursts of production."_

Waldbaur being an action choreographer, who has confirmed that there is going to be a theoretical science to explain not just the GT-R, but other modern futuristic cars that will be mounted with hi-tech weaponry as well.

That's what you get for jumping to conclusions before a film's OFFICIAL synopsis is even released, you imbecile.

And just because it pertains to 'Elysium', Walbaur also choreographed a very risky scene that included an aerial vehicle flying at night over the historic center of Mexico City. They wouldn't go into detail about what occurs during that scene, so it sounds like something juicy.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh my God! Someone call the practical police and have directors like Neill Blomkamp, John Carpenter, and even the almighty Ridley Scott prosecuted! I mean, how dare someone like Scott even have cars from the 50s in his director's cut for 'Blade Runner'! How dare George Miller use functional muscle cars in his dystopian future where resources are scarce to begin with. And how dare Blomkamp use a Japanese sports car in his distant future. 'Cause you know, it's totally logical to judge the context of this car's use in the film without even having any first hand knowledge of how it will even work in the first place. You're a real dunce. Really, you are. I don't care what mechanics you know, until the exposition in regard to how this car will work in the future surfaces, you're better off keeping your dick beaters away from a keyboard and reserving em' for any circle-jerk fest you have reserved for Nolan's films, mook.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, you could say that. Stupid people make me mad, so yeah I'm mad.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I know you're desperate to pull one over on me since I got your e-rage all pumping by insulting your completely devoid of talent director in Nolan, but you're gonna have to try just a little bit harder.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there an ignore feature on this board? If not, can someone at least explain to me why this mongoloid relies on out-dated internet memes?

Would you like to say "haters gonna hate" next, since your comebacks are the easiest thing to paraphrase.


----------



## FleshFailures (Dec 28, 2011)

This is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

There is no ignore function. Not that I have found anyway. 

Don't worry, my heart will strike again I'm sure. Until then feel free to embrace the rage.

B T Dub, I like Blomkamp, I just don't like highly irrational things. Same way I like Nolan, but absolutely hated the cellphone sonar bullshit in TDK, the cellphone disabling all electricity in the Chinese building and the clone creating device in The Prestige. I'm certainly not the Nolan lover you make me out to be, I just dislike things that distract me from the world I am supposed to be in while watching a film. It's like watching Braveheart when all of a sudden William Wallace finds a light saber. It just doesn't make sense, it distracts from the world I had been watching the entire movie.

It makes much more sense to set this movie in an alternative universe, where the technology exists in 2011 rather than create a bunch of absurd bullshit to explain why the car is still around 150 years later. 

IMO, Blomkamp would need the car to somehow be integral to the plot itself for this to work. Having seen District 9, this may be the case, because I can't see how the director of that film would make this big of a fuck up. Either way, it's absurd. I'm completely baffled by it.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 28, 2011)

There are modern cars in Elysium? Fuck that shit, hype deflated.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2011)

modern cars are a better option than cheesy looking faux future cars

and there is an ignore option I forget how to access it though.  If I remember I'll let you know Tetra


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Go to their profile, and under user list there's an option to ignore the person.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

STFU! Don't tell him. Now how can I troll?

Jesus!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, this is a movie guys. A sci-fi one at that, and you expect realism?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> STFU! Don't tell him. Now how can I troll?
> 
> Jesus!



Parallax was gonna do it anyway.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2011)

I was speaking to both of you!


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> B T Dub, I like Blomkamp, I just don't like highly irrational things. Same way I like Nolan, but absolutely hated the cellphone sonar bullshit in TDK, the cellphone disabling all electricity in the Chinese building and the clone creating device in The Prestige. I'm certainly not the Nolan lover you make me out to be, I just dislike things that distract me from the world I am supposed to be in while watching a film. It's like watching Braveheart when all of a sudden William Wallace finds a light saber. It just doesn't make sense, it distracts from the world I had been watching the entire movie.



Ah, I see. You're basically just reverting to that term "trolling" since I offended you in some way or another in the past, probably pertaining to Nolan. Why would assume Blomkamp wouldn't provide some realistic reason as to why a GT-R is functional in his universe, especially after he made the best realized and tactical mech in live action cinema history, is pretty stupid. Let me ask you a question, do you think it's implausible for today's mechanic to restore a 1970 Dodge Challenger, a car 41 years past its original production line? How do you know that the GT-R isn't restored by a mechanic-suave character in this film? How do you know there's not some smartly written pseudo-resource that can help restore cars like the GT-R in this future? It would certainly go hand-in-hand with Clarke's law.



> It makes much more sense to set this movie in an alternative universe, where the technology exists in 2011 rather than create a bunch of absurd bullshit to explain why the car is still around 150 years later.



No, what makes much more sense is to not have any preconceived thoughts about a film where the studio has yet to release an official plot synopsis. 



> IMO, Blomkamp would need the car to somehow be integral to the plot itself for this to work. Having seen District 9, this may be the case, because I can't see how the director of that film would make this big of a fuck up. Either way, it's absurd. I'm completely baffled by it.



Well, when you factor in Syd Mead, who has worked in the auto industry, practically revolutionized it, as well as TyRuben Ellingson's realistic and practical mechanical designs in science fiction over the years, one would assume that the car will have its own explanation. However, I'm hoping there's not-- too much exposition is a problem with film makers today.



Amuro said:


> There are modern cars in Elysium? Fuck that shit, hype deflated.



There are futuristic vehicles as well. If you look at my first post on the second page of this thread, in the right corner there's a red, silver, and black futuristic vehicle.



Parallax said:


> modern cars are a better option than cheesy looking faux future cars



Agreed. I don't care if it's 150 years into the future or not, that industrial, cybernetic looking GT-R looks awesome. It looks like something you'd see in 'Akira' or 'Ghost in the Shell', I can dig it.

and there is an ignore option I forget how to access it though.  If I remember I'll let you know Tetra[/QUOTE]



Stunna said:


> Go to their profile, and under user list there's an option to ignore the person.



Thanks!



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Wow, this is a movie guys. A sci-fi one at that, and you expect realism?



Exactly. I have the same roll-my-eyes moment when I see debates about which mechs are more practical, Western or Eastern, as at the moment, mechs are inherently impractical. Although, to back to Clarke's law, I'm willing to bet a mech will one day exist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

I honestly don't care about the cars or the computer fans at all. I was just pointing the fans out because it was a funny thing to notice.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 29, 2011)

This sounds pretty fucking epic especially with him driving a GTR hahaha fuck looking forward to this movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2012)

Either way, that car being in the film is going to be such a huge distraction I won't be able to ignore it. The film looks good from that website, but yeah, it's going to piss me off.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

interesting

I'm excited what Blomkamp can do with a huge budget since I liked District 9 despite my general disinterest in the sci fi genre

I'm also curious whether it'll contain a mix of both the Greek and Modern meaning of the word


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm also curious whether it'll contain a mix of both the Greek and Modern meaning of the word



Your guess is as good as mine. Although, I don't know if Blomkamp is that metaphorical-- he didn't even intend for D9 to have some hidden agenda, but I guess some people chose to force that belief down their own throat.

*EDIT:* Also, $20 says this film deals with type 1 civilization and the quest for singularity.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

Steven Soderbergh commented on 'Elysium', specifically pertaining to a rig that Blomkamp built that has apparently never been done before:

_"I can't imagine doing another one, another action movie, because I feel like this represents how I'd like to do it, and to do it again, I don't know what else I would bring to it. It's probably just because my brain doesn't work this way. Matt [Damon] was describing a rig that Neill Blomkamp built for some of the fight stuff in "Elysium" that sounded really cool. When he described it to me I thought, God that's a great idea. I bet that's going to be really neat. Now I don't want to steal that because it's something Neil thought of and built, this proprietary rig with these multiple cameras on it. I feel like unless I could think of something like that, I don't know what I would do if somebody said would you like to do another action film?"_

Link removed


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Holy shit @ what Blomkamp had put together for this film:


*Spoiler*: __ 











The production budget is apparently $125 million, with a year's worth of post-production still to go--and industry insiders have referred to it as the most expensive R-rated film in almost 10 years. O_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

So it will be a massive flop?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

What do you mean by flop?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Rated R, sci-fi, 125 million dollar budget.

It's begging to make 30 million dollars total.

I want it to be good, but...


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rated R, sci-fi, 125 million dollar budget.
> 
> It's begging to make 30 million dollars total.
> 
> I want it to be good, but...



I could care less if it only made my $12, as long as it's a great movie that delivers like D9 did, I don't care what the movie makes.

Box office numbers don't determine if a movie is "good", at least not for me, so you may want to rethink how you determine the quality of a film if revenue is your sole interpretation of what's good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you smoking dope?

I never said that. Think about the implications of the movie bombing. Think.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you smoking dope?
> 
> I never said that. Think about the implications of the movie bombing. Think.



If it bombs at the box office, of well. It is what it is.

If it stands out as a spectacular film due to its content and how it was made, and how delivers in terms of entertaining myself and others, that's all that matters to me.

However, to put your mind at ease, even though the film (_apparently_) costs $125 million to make, the average blockbuster costs about $175 to nearly $200 million to make nowadays, so even though 'Elysium' is one of the more expensive R-rated films to be made, it's not like it's spinning its tires or anything. Plus, R-rated films seem to do their best financially in the month of March, you've seen it recently with films like '300', so I'm sure that's why Sony slated 'Elysium' with the March 1st release date.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

All I'm saying is, if it bombs out then we might not ever see another good movie again.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All I'm saying is, if it bombs out then we might not ever see another good movie again.



I get you, man. Believe me, I do.

If it turns out to be a box office success, it would result in studios taking more of a chance on big-budget R-rated films, so that would be great.

But to be honest, the box office numbers aren't on my priority list. I just want this to be an excellent film, which I'm sure it will be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I want everyone to know how good it is--if it's good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

It will be good.

If D9 wasn't enough to sell you on Blomkamp's consistency, just watch his short films (_fuck, his 'Halo: Landfall' short was better than any of the games_).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll see about checking them out, but I have very limited access to short films. 

D9 was pretty good though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll see about checking them out, but I have very limited access to short films.



I can fix that.

Here's 'Alive in Jo'Burg', which D9 was adapted from:


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2012)

*BIG news finally coming this Friday...*

Link removed



> "Has anyone heard or seen anything from this movie? No? Neither have we. But it sounds like another great scifi film. Here’s the info from Wikipedia.com
> 
> _"Elysium is set on another planet in the far future. The film will combine sociopolitical ideas and action."_ <---This is _not_ accurate, though.
> 
> ...



Hoping it will be a Comic Con panel announcement, as well as a date being set for the first trailer. 

I'm so stoked!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2012)

Elysium pretty much means Heaven doesn't it? If the rumours are true that it's some form of habitat that's orbiting the Earth then that would mean that the select few live up in there while the rest struggle on Earth after stripping the Planet of its resources. And then someone tries to take down Elysium and all hell breaks loose? Wild guess.

Sounds like a Short story I once wrote


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2012)

I think that's a pretty good theoretical look at it.

I vividly recall something about cyborgs being involved, but I also recall that it came from a foreign news outlet which I had a hard time translating. Anyway, I think Jodie Foster stated that her character was a "bad person", but not necessarily a villain. I get the feeling that she may run the space colony and who gets in and who doesn't. With Simon King stating that there are social allegories tied into the film, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a new twist of the rich vs. the poor.

One report did state that a lot of so called "A-list" actors passed up on the film because they were confused about the moral ambiguity that the protagonists had.  I guess they're not "anti-heros", but they're full blown survivalists who aren't your typical gung-ho, save-the-day type people, but actually past criminals and other sorts of low-lifes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2012)

Imagine it, a Queen on her Throne with the ability to send you back to Earth. It sounds like a Police state, in constant fear of anyone approaching the colony or any sort of dissent against it. Well I don't know what direction he'll take it in but it sure as hell sounds good. And my dream of androids decapitating humans is coming true.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see the exploding bodies that Blomkamp promised.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2012)

I doubt it will bomb unless word of mouth suggests its bad or mediocre.

I'd presume that even if it disappoints in the U.S, it will do well internationally. But it comes down to the marketing campaign.

If the trailer was anywhere near as exciting as the trailer for Prometheus, it will do well.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Elysium pretty much means Heaven doesn't it? If the rumours are true that it's some form of habitat that's orbiting the Earth then that would mean that the select few live up in there while the rest struggle on Earth after stripping the Planet of its resources. And then someone tries to take down Elysium and all hell breaks loose? Wild guess.
> 
> Sounds like a Short story I once wrote



Sounds like the setting of Battle Angel Alita


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2012)

Eno wrote BAA fanfiction


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2012)

> Eno wrote BAA fanfiction



This was before I'd even gotten in to Anime

I was 15 and obsessed with the idea of Humans eventually leaving Earth and the inevitability of us not finding enough planets to continue to sustain the ever growing Human population.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

*OFFICIAL plot synopsis for 'Elysium.'*

Well, looks like Sony has officially released some info about this film to some news outlets. Unfortunately, scifipop.com is the first site to report on it (_I say it's unfortunate because their staff features some horrendous writers_), but none the less, it looks like my predictions were spot on.

Link removed



> "The film as we all know, stars Matt Damon, Jodie Foster and Sharlto Copley. It takes place in the year 2159 with two classes of people that exist; the wealthy who lives in a world class man made space station called Elysium and everybody else in an overpopulated and damaged earth. Secretary Rhodes (Jodie Foster), will stop at nothing to enforce anti-immigration laws and preserve the luxurious lifestyle of Elysium?s inhabitants. But of course, the people of earth also want a piece of the easy life, and wants to get in Elysium any way they can. Max (Matt Damon) agrees to take on a mission that if successful might save his life, and bring equality to all."



I can't wait to see how Blomkamp juggles with these sociopolitical angles. It definitely sounds like something he's making a conscious effort of emphasizing this time around, as opposed to it being a subconscious thing with 'District 9.' However, it doesn't look like Sony is planning a Comic Con panel, but nothing has yet been officially stated, so we probably won't know for sure til' a couple days from now.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

Not exactly a plot that interests me too much but I'm curious as to how Blomkamp will go about it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

No one cares what you think anyway, Preet.

Fuck off.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

I just hope that movie isn't a disappointment like Prometheus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

You're hoping for a disappointment?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

Preet shouldn't be allowed outside of the sports board.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're hoping for a disappointment?



Oh shit, I meant to type "isn't".


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

'Aliens' wasn't a disappointment either, though.

I really don't understand you... do you post with a helmet on?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

I meant Prometheus, seems like I'm going to reach my entire quota for stupid mistakes for the week today.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm betting the plot synopsis will sound a lot more intriguing when a proper website articulates a grammatically coherent write-up about it.

Scifipop blows. They don't have any _real_ writers on their staff.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

Perhaps.  In any case a synopsis isn't that important.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

A private screening is going down for 'Elysium' tonight. The rumor mill is stating that Sony is VERY happy with the film.

Also, here's a better write-up on the plot:



> "In the year 2159 two classes of people exist: the very wealthy who live on a pristine man-made space station called Elysium, and the rest, who live on an overpopulated, ruined Earth. Secretary Rhodes (Jodie Foster), a hard line government ofﬁcial, will stop at nothing to enforce anti-immigration laws and preserve the luxurious lifestyle of the citizens of Elysium. That doesn’t stop the people of Earth from trying to get in, by any means they can. When unlucky Max (Matt Damon) is backed into a corner, he agrees to take on a daunting mission that if successful will not only save his life, but could bring equality to these polarized worlds."


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

Reminds me of Chrono Trigger a bit, specifically the Antiquity era. What with the wealthy residing in a technologically superior haven separate from the impoverished earthbound.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

So to bring equality is Damon going to destroy Elysium?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2012)

lol, well obviously the film is an attack on Arizona. Die Blomkamp!


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 15, 2012)

Not really, xenophobia is something that is happening in many places of the world not just Arizona.
Also unlike the Elysium, no one really wants to live in Arizona.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 16, 2012)

I love how some Republican blogpsots are already up in arms about the plot synopsis.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Not really, xenophobia is something that is happening in many places of the world not just Arizona.
> Also unlike the Elysium, no one really wants to live in Arizona.



........... Mexicans do....


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

*Here are some vague remarks coming out of the private screenings.*

_"The film will be remembered as a dystopian sci-fi classic. I have no idea how Blomkamp got away with making a hard R blockbuster on this scope. I only say blockbuster because of its action sequences--there's only three action scenes but they are a giant step above the action in District 9."

"Without a doubt the ballsiest ending in any recent (sci-fi) film."

"The vfx, though unfinished, were some of the most creative of any recent production."

"Syd Mead's guttered city designs are more memorable and refined than his Blade Runner work IMO."

"The political subtext shouldn't distract too many viewers, as Matt Damon's character's arc--much like Wikus (character from "District 9")--is the real heart of the story."

"Damon's character truly becomes the ultimate badass. Can't wait to see it again."

"I loved it. There is a sequence that is an absolute classic. Unbelievable."_

As encouraging as this all is, I'm taking it all with a pinch of salt. You never know what type of hyperbole people will try and stir up, but encouraging none the less.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2012)

> You never know what type of hyperbole people will try and stir up, but encouraging none the less.



Yeah, it is promising stuff but until I see a trailer I'm not going to start getting properly hyped.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm really hoping it's less satirical than D9.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

This is why I hate Ennoea these days.

'District 9' was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not so in to satire, but as long as it's hard core I really won't give a shit. The photoshop alien fucking was just too silly man


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2012)

Reading more on this it looks pretty awesome, though I didn't care too much for District 9.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 28, 2012)

More private screenings were held earlier tonight. I guess a lot of the responses have still been overwhelmingly positive, but a lot of people seem to be going on about the ending. I keep reading that it's _"ballsy, even by a blockbuster's standards."_ These people had to sign NDAs, so they can't go into details even on sites like Twitter, but I get this gut feeling that Damon and company probably run Elysium's colony right into the fucking Earth. I wouldn't put it past Blomkamp to do something like that.

Wagner Moura's villain apparently has a wicked sense of humor as well, so that should be interesting to see.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2012)

> but I get this gut feeling that Damon and company probably run Elysium's colony right into the fucking Earth.



Heh, that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 28, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> ........... Mexicans do....



Nop, they need to cross Arizona, but is not like they want to live there.



> _"The film will be remembered as a dystopian sci-fi classic. I have no idea how Blomkamp got away with making a hard R blockbuster on this scope. I only say blockbuster because of its action sequences--there's only three action scenes but they are a giant step above the action in District 9."
> _


_
I was fearing thet being a blockbuster it would center too much in the action, this is actually quite a relief._


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 29, 2012)

Some pretty significant spoilers, read at your own discretion. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sharlto Copley's character is actually the villain; Wagner Moura's is not.

Sharlto Copley, similar to his role in D9, steals the entire show.

Sharlto Copley apparently commits a very heinous act that will go down as the highlight of the film. I didn't ask for any details about it, but apparently it's pretty gruesome.

The futuristic weaponry is rather retro-fitted, but have these barrels that shoot out _"something that results in absolute hell."_

Matt Damon's character, who we've seen in paparazzi shots, uses that exoskeleton suit as a body amplifier. It enhances his strength, among other things. A friend of mine on IMDb claims it's a piece of tech that will go down as a classic piece of science fiction technology. This piece of tech will also play a very important role for Damon's character as the film comes to an end.

Wagner Moura's character is Damon's "enabler."

Syd Mead's set designs are apparently *gorgeous* and will certainly award him many nominations and wins for best set designs of the year. I don't care much about awards, but hey, it's Syd Mead, so what do ya expect? The man epitomizes being a visual futurist.

The film is apparently insanely violent.




And my favorite spoiler, which is just for *Grape Krush*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



remember how you asked how those old, out-dated cars would work that far into the future? They're powered by solar/hydrogen-powered cells. There's a quick shot of Damon attempting to start the car with a screen being shown to the side detailing the ancient converter codes being transmitted from the car.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't wait to see how insanely violent it really is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope it's a bloodbath, I'd love to see Androids/machines just ripping humans apart. This is one of the reasons why I didn't like what the Terminator franchise became, it got less violent as it went on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2012)

I want to see blood. And guts. 

And an interesting, deep storyline.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 29, 2012)

The film was greeted with a standing ovation following its last private screening.

Sony has decided to bring the the film to Comic Con (_a panel that is, not the movie itself_); Neill Blomkamp, Matt Damon and Jodie Foster will be hosting the panel as a part of Sony's presentation on Friday, July 13th. They'll also being showing the first bit of footage... a trailer may follow afterwards.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope that the footage is leaked or Sony decides to release it. :33


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 4, 2012)

That gun is metal.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

It has a pretty awesome name as well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm way more amped for this than any other movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

*'ELYSIUM' is taking over Comic Con!*




*Spoiler*: _futuristic vehicle prop_ 











And for the BIG one: 
*Spoiler*: _Peter of /Film ran into someone who went to one of the 'Elysium' private screenings_ 



Peter Sciretta @slashfilm
_"Ran into someone who saw Neill Blomkamp’s Elysium and was over the moon about it, claiming its better than Blade Runner."_




Oh boy.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> And for the BIG one:
> *Spoiler*: _Peter of /Film ran into someone who went to one of the 'Elysium' private screenings_
> 
> 
> ...



Promising news though I'm talking it with a gain of salt.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

As am I.

I have no doubt that Blomkamp is going to knock this film out of the ballpark, but I don't see anything topping 'Blade Runner' any time soon.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are some props for the dropships:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm liking the design of that drop ship.  What I'm most interested in, when it comes to the design, is how Elysium looks.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

Two words: Syd Mead.

You can bet your ass that the visuals of the space colony itself well be kept in secrecy for as long as possible.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

*Here are some more photos...*


*Spoiler*: __ 













The "border checkpoint" is a nice touch, haha.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

*Tons more photos, including concept art for the space colony.*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Oh, and check out some of the cool viral marketing they got going on:


*Spoiler*: __ 













I can't wait to see the interior of ELYSIUM in live action. Man, this movie is looking like it's going to be incredible.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

That's some fantastic concept artwork, Mead's work is elegant as usual. The colony certainly deserves the name 'Elysium'.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

If done right, this movie could finally change up science fiction films in the West.

These designs--these illustrations--I've never seen anything like it outside of an animation, or a book cover, or a videogame.

This will be the first film to feature a FULL SCALE view of a space station.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Added some viral marketing photos.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

If this movie lives up our expectations then I really hope that it becomes one hell of a blockbuster.  Just hope that Sony has the good sense to market it effectively.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

They seem to be doing a pretty damn good job right now.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

I was referring to the trailers and tv spots that come out before a movie's release as that usually plays a huge hand in the success of a movie, if they can get the right trailers and the right amount of media presence then this movie should do well.  If we take what they are doing right now then they certainly are putting a good amount of effort into it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

They handled the marketing for D9 extremely well, so I have no worries.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

I actually don't remember the marketing for D9, didn't watch television at all when that movie came out and I rarely ever stumbled across anything relating to movies while I browsed the internet.  The first time I heard about it was the thirty minutes before I watched the movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

That's unfortunate. It had one of the better viral marketing campaigns over the last few years. The TV spots were really great, too.

Anyway, I love the Johnny Cab reference with the border patrol guy.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh well, at least I'll experience the marketing for this movie and hope that it'll be just as great if not more so.

Heh, there is a small resemblance that I didn't even notice until you mentioned it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

That futuristic vehicle I posted last night is a Bugatti. That's so awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2012)

Not worried about Marketing at all, Sony knows it's on to a winner and seems to be giving it everything.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 12, 2012)

Marketing for D9 was pretty awesome i remember they had stuff like "no aliens allowed" posters on phone boxes here. 

That colony is fucking sweet, make this man do a Gundam film immediately!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2012)

After seeing that little viral trailer, Blomkamp needs to direct a fucking Deus Ex movie.

Any idea when the actual trailer is coming?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2012)

I've seen those Syd Mead designs before:
And this one


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

Also



Amuro said:


> That colony is fucking sweet, make this man do a Gundam film immediately!



Yes. I agree with this 100% completely.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> After seeing that little viral trailer, Blomkamp needs to direct a fucking Deus Ex movie.
> 
> Any idea when the actual trailer is coming?



I completely agree, he would certainly do interesting things with Deus Ex.

There will be some footage of the movie at Comic Con this Friday, soon after that there might be a trailer but we don't really know.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not worrying about the marketing the D9 stuff was perfect because it was so minimal but really intriguing.  If they market the film in a similar way people will come in to see it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

My intuition tells me that the first trailer will be attached to 'Total Recall.'

My intuition is usually wrong, though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

So, if you go to Also and listen to the border agent's speech, he says something along the lines of the wait time being 3671 hours. After doing the math, this date adds up to 12/21/12.

Hmm, I wonder what this means.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

The date that the world premiere trailer will be shown?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

That's what I was thinking.

However, the film is carrying a budget between $100-$120 million, it's Sony's tentpole film for next year, and if they choose to wait that long for a trailer, that will be less than three months from the film's release. I don't know if they would go that route, but they might.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

If they do a massive media blitz in those three months it shouldn't matter if they wait so long to show the trailer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

That still seems like quite a short amount of time to market a film, especially if that's when you're going to debut its first trailer. I mean, it would make sense if they did it this way: release the teaser trailer with 'Total Recall' and then the theatrical trailer in December. That would be the smart move, IMO.

Sony is distributing both films; they're both futuristic sci-fi movies; and 'Total Recall' is Sony's last tentpole film of the year. If they don't attach at least a teaser trailer to that movie, then they must not have any faith in their 'Total Recall' remake.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, it is a rather short time compared to other movies but three months should be more than enough time to build up the hype for the movie especially they maintain a constant presence in the media. 

Or perhaps Sony is planning something beyond a trailer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Or perhaps Sony is planning something beyond a trailer.



A real space colony?


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Sony has too many financial difficulties to even think of building a real space colony. 

Perhaps it will be an advanced showing of the movie to some lucky folks beyond the usual people that will see it early?  A ten/fifteen/twenty minute trailer?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm guessing it is a trailer.

I'm gonna stick to my prediction that a teaser, similar to D9's first trailer, will be attached to 'Total Recall'--and then the official theatrical trailer will be released in December.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2012)

*Here's a rundown of the Comic Con footage.*

ComingSoon.net streamed a chat of all the entire panel--here's the rundown:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *EDouglasCS:* "Neill's a big fan of Comic-Con and really wanted to debut some footage there.. Matt told me earlier that they're going to have 7 minutes."
> 
> *EDouglasCS:* "Neill: "The idea of launching footage at Comic-Con is a true thing."
> 
> ...






Very, very encouraging. Douglas is a very objective reporter for his site--can definitely take his word at face value, similar to Peter from /Film.

I loved the authenticity of the shooting locations--particularly that wasteland that Damon got plastered in. 

Peter Sciretta just tweeted that 'Elysium' is currently the film to dethrone for Comic Con champion of 2012. Was very wowed by the footage.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2012)

Neill Blomkamp's next movie will be a science fiction comedy entitled 'Chappie', which reunites him with his co-writer and wife Terri Tatchell. Looks like that will go into production once he finishes up wrapping 'Elysium' in October.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

It's good to see that the clip is getting a favorable reaction from people.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2012)

Right on.

Collider had the best write-up, if you ask me. The author of their article was very articulate; careful not to use excessive superlatives to praise the footage; and just gave a thorough analysis on almost each and every frame that appeared in the sizzle reel.

You can read it here: 

It sounds like 'District 9' cranked to 11--and this doesn't even include the footage of the space colony yet. 

Here are the key quotes that stand out big time for me:

_"Bloody destruction; if you loved how the weapons in District 9 obliterated people, Elysium is going to follow suit.  One goodie we saw was when some guy gets hit with a ninja shuriken in the chest, and some other guy says “That’s not so bad,” and *then the guy who was hit with the shuriken explodes.*"

"what hooked me from the footage was that I cared about Max. Yeah, it’s awesome to see that Copley’s assassin wields a katana and uses a forcefield. But the hook came when Max, who’s bald, gets harassed by a couple of police droids who ask him what’s in his bags.  “Hair products,” he responds."

"Damon was drawn to the project because of Blomkamp.  “It was a very easy decision for me,” says Damon because he was so impressed by District 9.  But beyond that, *Blomkamp showed Damon a graphic novel he had done that was on Blomkamp’s computer.*  And then there was a book about the weaponry and another about the vehicles."

"Blomkamp’s approach to Elysium was similar to District 9.  “It’s an equally scaled up version.  You’re trying to push the budget far beyond what the budget can sustain.”  The pressure on the crew remained at a high level.  Blomkamp went on to say they wanted to get more reality so they went to Mexico City rather than try to dress up Vancouver.  He said how some crew members thought Vancouver was tough, and Blomkamp knew that they were going to go to Mexico City, and thought “You guys have no idea what you have in store.”

"When they were in Mexico City, they shot at a sewage plant and the world’s second largest landfill.  So when the helicopter comes by and sweeps up dust, a large amount of that dust is fecal matter.  Matt Damon said after a scene like that, Blomkamp would come over, take off his respirator and say “I promise you:  The footage looks terrific.”

"In another part of the film, Max had to hide under a pig cart.  But then for the more extreme shots, they put Damon’s stunt double under the pig cart, but because the helicopters overheard had so riled up the pigs, they ended up pissing all over Damon’s poor stunt double."

"Judging by the footage, Elysium has the goods where it counts.  The action looks terrific (and we saw a lot of action), but more importantly it has a compelling protagonist, serious stakes, and thoughtful subtext. Blomkamp appears to once again have blended great sci-fi with a kick-ass action flick. I was already excited about Elysium, but it’s easily now one of my most-anticipated films of next year."_

I really admire the authenticity of the shooting locations. I just can't stress enough how happy I am with all these reactions. The best part is, these reactions are from genuine science fiction fans. This isn't some critically receptive fallacy to hype up a product--if your sizzle reel sucks, these people will call you on it. Anyway, I didn't really need anyone else to speak for me, as I love Blomkamp's approach for my own reasons--but the reaffirmation of the brilliant footage, especially the fact that he once again maximized a minimal budget, is beyond encouraging.

It doesn't look like we're getting a trailer any time soon, though. 

Also, I really want that graphic novel. As a proud owner of the 'District 9' artbook, I can attest to the fact that he's a fantastic illustrator in his own right.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

> But then for the more extreme shots, they put Damon’s stunt double under the pig cart, but because the helicopters overheard had so riled up the pigs, they ended up pissing all over Damon’s poor stunt double



Poor stunt devil. 

What I'm most happy about is that Damon's character is someone that we can care about that, I really really enjoy movies when I care about the main character.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

Copley's character is named Kruger.

I guess there's this bad ass sequence where Damon's character shoots that CHEMrail weapon at Kruger, but he uses this forcefield to deflect the shot.

Also, the official production budget was $90 million, but Foster claims the film will look like a $250 million production once its post-work is completed in October.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

How the fuck can he make a film like this for 90 million? Tell us the secrets of the world Blomkamp.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2012)

Dont hire over priced/ overrated actors ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

i doubt Matt Damon and Jodie Foster come cheap though.


----------



## TSC (Jul 15, 2012)

The story of this movie has some very similar tone and similarities to the manga called Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> i doubt Matt Damon and Jodie Foster come cheap though.



Yeah, both Damon and Foster are bonafide Hollywood A-listers. You could even argue that Fichtner probably costs more than anyone who was employed for 'District 9.' 

I just think Blomkamp's ambition and natural artistic skills helps him create worlds which he can make on a miniscule budget compared to those who need over $200 million. How fucking cool is it that he put together an entire graphic novel of this movie to sell Matt Damon the project? Blomkamp is responsible for creating everything you will see in this movie; the space station, the weaponry, the exoskeleton suits, the vehicles, all the technology, the character designs, etc, etc. That's pretty damn remarkable.


----------



## TSC (Jul 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, both Damon and Foster are bonafide Hollywood A-listers. You could even argue that Fichtner probably costs more than anyone who was employed for 'District 9.'
> 
> I just think Blomkamp's ambition and natural artistic skills helps him create worlds which he can make on a miniscule budget compared to those who need over $200 million. How fucking cool is it that he put together an entire graphic novel of this movie to sell Matt Damon the project? Blomkamp is responsible for creating everything you will see in this movie; the space station, the weaponry, the exoskeleton suits, the vehicles, all the technology, the character designs, etc, etc. That's pretty damn remarkable.



Didn't you said some time ago Syd Mead is doing the concepts design and stuff for this movie?


Speaking of Syd Mead, I sent a pm to you concerning the gallery I went to.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

The designs of the colony seem reminiscent of old Syd Mead work, Blomkamp has designed the suit and the weaponry though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

TSC said:


> Didn't you said some time ago Syd Mead is doing the concepts design and stuff for this movie?
> 
> 
> Speaking of Syd Mead, I sent a pm to you concerning the gallery I went to.



Blomkamp designed all the preliminary stuff, but he hired Syd Mead the guys from WETA to streamline the whole process while he was writing and directing the film. But basically, all the original art--the original ideas, they were all conceived by him and illustrated in a digital graphic novel, which blew Damon away. But yeah, Mead is responsible for all of the set designs on the space station.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2012)

lol, I wonder how much Foster and Damon cost.

Matt Damon: Of the last five movies, only one was a smash hit (True Grit). His other movies (Hereafter, Adjustment Bureau and We Bought a Zoo were only modest hits. With that said, I guess its impressive that all of these movies broke the $100,000,000 mark.

Jodie Foster: Seems to prefer supporting roles, often taking smaller projects that presumably interest her.

With that said, it's difficult to tell what counts as A-list these days. I imagine neither of them were cheap, but if they had enough faith in the project, they may have taken pay cuts. I wouldn't be surprised if Damon gets a % of the profits or something.

But $90,000,000 is certainly impressive. The real question though is if this movie is a success (and I do believe that it will be, even if its not a major hit), will it be enough to redeem the inevitable bomb that is Total Recall? Because that movie DID cost a lot.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it could be in the sense that they saw a filmmaker who took a modest budget and pulled out quality from that.  It could be influential in the sense that Hollywood will stop funding films that cost over 200 Million to make and give guys more chances to make 40, 50 or 90 million films.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been reading some descriptions of the footage...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Copley's character (_Kruger_) is also hooked up to a metallic exoskeleton, but he also possess a Katana blade, ninja shurikens (_which can make people explode into meat chunks_), and a bad-fucking-ass cloak that is apparently very similar to Darth Maul's get-up. Oh, and his character also has a rugged beard--basically looks like a homeless bounty hunter with a lot of bad ass tech and weaponry.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> It could be influential in the sense that Hollywood will stop funding films that cost over 200 Million to make and give guys more chances to make 40, 50 or 90 million films.



Yeah...I'm not going to hold my breath on that.


----------



## TSC (Jul 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Blomkamp designed all the preliminary stuff, but he hired Syd Mead the guys from WETA to streamline the whole process while he was writing and directing the film. But basically, all the original art--the original ideas, they were all conceived by him and illustrated in a digital graphic novel, which blew Damon away. But yeah, Mead is responsible for all of the set designs on the space station.



Are there any images leaked out on internet of Syd Mead's set designs and Blomkamp's concept arts?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

TSC said:


> Are there any images leaked out on internet of Syd Mead's set designs and Blomkamp's concept arts?



I posted the concept art that Syd Mead illustrated for the space colony a couple pages back (_page 7_) during its Comic Con coverage.

As for Blomkamp's work, nothing has leaked. I'm hoping that he releases the graphic novel simultaneously with the film, as I can attest to the fact that he's a FANTASTIC illustrator in his own right. I'm a proud owner of the 'District 9' artbook and it features some of his early concepts... the guy can fucking draw.


----------



## TSC (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah I found it. thanks. 


After looking at it, Syd Mead have done similar design concepts like that one before. It's really a classic staple of his. As Ennoea pointed out




Ennoea said:


> I've seen those Syd Mead designs before:
> And this one


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm glad that he used a similar design as his previous works, it's beautiful and deserved to have been in a movie. :33


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah.

Blomkamp wanted it to make sense from a practical standpoint. I'm wondering if there will be any type of skyscrapers, but it seems to be a habitat solely for the rich--sort of like a luxurious future with a more contemporary aesthetic.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Technically the sun could shine in Elysium 24 hours a day?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

I have no idea. But I do know that Blomkamp consulted with NASA or some shit about it. Damon alluded to Blomkamp being all technical and proficient when it came to all this stuff. They talk about it during the panel. I can post it up if you're interested in watching it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 24, 2012)

> *HDD:* "I know that you probably can't say anything, but the inner movie geek inside me won't let me not ask you."
> 
> *Stacy Perskie:* "(laughs)"
> 
> ...



Seriously, fuck every other movie that is coming out for the next seven months.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't let those statements get to you, Tetra.  That's typically movie hype done by the people involved with a movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 24, 2012)

Shut the fuck up, Preet.

It's Neill Blomkamp. I can be as excited as I fucking want to.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

No.

I'm just giving you some friendly advice.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 24, 2012)

Die in a fire.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

I know that it's a terrible thing to even have the slightest doubt about a movie that you desperately want to see, and one that you believe is going to be fantastic, but one should always prepare for the worst.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 24, 2012)

The border agent from two talks a lot of shit.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuck you border agent, I'm not pressing any shitty Facebook button.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2012)

Well since the colony does not have its own Axis to rotate on and is probably between the Earth and the Sun means it will have 24hr sunlight.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Well since the colony does not have its own Axis to rotate on and is probably between the Earth and the Sun means it will have 24hr sunlight.



Do you go by the name of Doctor Doom these days too?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2012)

Detective said:


> Do you go by the name of Doctor Doom these days too?



The name was taken when I asked for it . 

But yes that is one of my Aliases .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 25, 2012)

> Matt explained to us, _"You recognize the world that we're in, but then there's shit in it that isn't in our world. You're in a third world country…but suddenly there's a spaceship that looks so real that you're like 'Well, clearly they built a spaceship for this movie."_
> 
> And the effects? Killer. _"He showed me a shot of a spaceship landing,"_ Damon says of District 9 director Neill Blomkamp. _"He was like, 'That's the best spaceship that has ever been captured on film.' He'd pause it and go frame by frame and say, 'Look at the heat distortion of the jet.'"_ He's the guy who makes a movie for special effects geeks who try to poke holes in that stuff.



I wonder what Blomkamp would be able to come up with if he had all the resources that James Cameron has. I imagine he will get to that point some day if all keeps going well for him.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

> Amidst San Diego Comic-Con International’s big surprises, one of the heavy-hitters was Neill Blomkamp’s Elysium, about which almost nothing had been said or revealed previously. Now we know that, like District 9, it’s a sci-fi parable of class struggle, with Earth an over-populated working-class hell, and “Elysium” the name of an off-world space station where the wealthiest 1% can have everything. Matt Damon plays a regular joe who gets cancer from his job and seeks to get to the station by any means necessary so he can obtain the cure, but standing in his way is a familiar face: District 9‘s Sharlto Copley. Prior to the first screening of the footage, we caught up with Copley to discuss his big, bad new role.
> 
> Nerdist: It’s interesting that you did District 9 as an untested actor, and now you have this really great career going. What’s it like to work with [director Neill Blomkamp] on District 9, and then come back to work on Elysium, a film with a budget and actual resources? Any big expectations?
> 
> ...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Well since the colony does not have its own Axis to rotate on and is probably between the Earth and the Sun means it will have 24hr sunlight.



It will not be 24 hour sunlight.

It's based off the Stanford Torus, meaning it will rotate its central axis like a wheel. The collective habitat will probably be Geo-stationary, allowing it to have the same day/night cycle as Earth. Also, I don't know the colony's exact position, but I do know its been confirmed that it sits much closer to the Earth than the moon does. I also won't be surprised if the space station is aligned perpendicular to the ground and the sun, that way earth will always be on one side of it.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 17, 2012)

The script is out.

Link removed


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> So I hear the script is out.
> 
> Link removed



I'll be ignoring this script and I hope that everyone properly tags the spoiler tags when posting about this script.  I don't want to be spoiled regarding this movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, for real. Keep that shit outta here.


----------



## Grape (Aug 17, 2012)

**


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2012)

I just finished reading the screenplay.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

Judging by the smiley I assume that it was fantastic? :33


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2012)

Without spoiling anything for you, the most I'll say is that it's different. Very different.

It's going to share a similar visual aesthetic with D9 in terms of the LA setting and some of the metallic tech--but in terms of the narrative and the characters--with the exception of a similar sociopolitical metaphor--the film is going to be a lot different from 'District 9.' I don't know how Blomkamp managed to receive the type of funds for this film that he did, because this is going to be the first ever sci-fi blockbuster film to feature these types of characters. If you thought D9 was visceral and edgy, then imagine that on an exponentially greater scale.

I'll tell you one thing; this film isn't going to receive the same type of critical or audience success that D9 did. Not because it's going to be a bad film, but because of how... I don't know how to put it into words without spoiling you. Here, I'll put this as a spoiler tag--and while it may sort of spoil the "mood" of the film for you--it won't be anything that will spoil the whole film for you--not even close, in fact:


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no clear-cut protagonist or villain. I mean, Damon's character is obviously the one we focus on--the film is HIS story--but similar to Wikus in D9, he's not some clean-cut, do-everything-by-the-book and walk a straight line heroine. There's a bit of selfishness to his character, which results in him making some questionable choices that will test audiences on whether or not they want to keep rooting for him as the film progresses.

Also, Copley's character is what we would call the main villain of the film. His name is Kruger, and his personality, his past and his demeanor are INCREDIBLY fucked up. I'm not going to spoil a single thing about him, but I will say this; if Blomkamp directs this character with the precision he wrote for him in the script, he (_Kruger_) will go down as one of the best sci-fi villains of all time. Mark my words on that.




Overall, it may have the blockbuster "popcorn" appeal since there's a lot more action and spectacle than D9 (_and I mean a lot more_). However, from a narrative standpoint, as well as the collective bulk of characters, it feels very 'City of God'/'Elite Squad' in nature. I just don't see critics or audiences warming up to a film of this type of ambition and realism due to how progressive it's trying to be with its characters.

I'll say this, if Blomkamp directs this as well as he wrote the screenplay, I think it's going to be one hell of a movie, regardless of any type of divide between the critics and audiences. This appears to be a film that's aiming much higher than solely being a generic summer blockbuster. A four-quadrant film this is NOT--this is something for the hardcore crowd.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

Critics can go jump off a cliff for all I care, I really like what Elysium is trying to do with the characters. Less black and white division in blockbuster movies is something that I wholeheartedly welcome. 

As for audiences, we'll just have to see.  Elysium certainly doesn't seem to be a soulless movie like the Total Recall remake, I have some hope in audiences realizing that and flocking to the movie.  Let's just hope that the advertising, before the movie's release, is excellent.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2012)

Give the audience some credit Tetra, far as I can tell noone has liked Total Recall and the other soulless, rubbish Sci Fi films. Even Prometheus has gotten a cold reception from most fans, fans of sci fi are very discerning. If the films is half as visceral as the concept demands, we could very possibly be getting a Sci Fi classic that people will love.

Critics be damned, but it sounds like most would like it, esp compared to insipid nonsense else where.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2012)

City of God feel



yes yes yes


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 20, 2012)

Parallax said:


> City of God feel



Just on a visual level alone, the aesthetic is going to feel VERY, VERY much like 'City of God.'


*Spoiler*: _MINOR description of the LA ruins_ 



All of the LA locations were filmed in Mexico City, which provided a lot of practical favela sets, resulting in it looking like a combination of Tijuana and Rio de Janeiro.




You can tell this screenplay is either the first or second draft, though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



For starters, Secretary Rhodes (_who is played by Foster_) no longer goes by that name in the actual film. It was changed to Minister something, but I can't remember her new name. She's no longer a Mother, but a Grandmother, actually. Her character is also French now.




But yeah, I'm really stoked for this film. It's just... so different... so contrasting from all the blockbusters we get nowadays. I'm so glad to have read a script that was as edgy, daring and progressive as this one. I'm glad these characters aren't clean cut or your typical Hollywood protagonists/antagonists. This screenplay makes every other current Hollywood director look adolescent in comparison.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Give the audience some credit Tetra, far as I can tell noone has liked Total Recall and the other soulless, rubbish Sci Fi films. Even Prometheus has gotten a cold reception from most fans, fans of sci fi are very discerning. If the films is half as visceral as the concept demands, we could very possibly be getting a Sci Fi classic that people will love.
> 
> Critics be damned, but it sounds like most would like it, esp compared to insipid nonsense else where.



Er, Prometheus has been mostly well received. It's like "Avatar" though in that its hotly debated how good it is (is it great, or is it just good?)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2012)

The release date in the thread's title is gonna have to be changed:



> *Neill Blomkamp’s ‘Elysium’ Moved to Summer 2013, ‘RoboCop’ Pushed to 2014*
> 
> Briefly: It always seemed weird that Neill Blomkamp‘s second film, Elysium, would be a March 2013 release. Granted, from what we’ve seen of the movie it looks like smarter, tougher sci-fi than most summer fare. But as the movie features Matt Damon escaping from the polluted surface of Earth to make use of medical technology on an elite space colony called, it also appears to have high entertainment value. I’d hope that a film like that could be marketed into summer success.
> 
> ...





8/9/13 it is then.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

God damn it, hate how it is being pushed back but if it means more success for the movie then I'm all for it.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 16, 2012)

at least it has a large budget. a lot of those mid-budget films get pushed for years. finished films like taken, solomon kane and the red dawn remake. first two are quite good havent seen the third.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

True, it's going to be a delight to see all the cgi in action.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like an amazing villain. :33


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2012)

Great makeup on that one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

Is a trailer coming out any time soon? It should have been out by now, atleast a teaser.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Is a trailer coming out any time soon? It should have been out by now, atleast a teaser.



No clue but I get the feeling that it will be a while before we get a trailer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Is a trailer coming out any time soon? It should have been out by now, atleast a teaser.



With the release date being pushed back to August 9th, I wouldn't count on a trailer dropping for a couple more months. 

I'm predicting mid-April.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2013)

Sci-Fi trailers are typically attached to Sci-Fi films.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if Oblivion had an Elysium trailer packaged with it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a look at Jodie Foster's character on set:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Also gives us our first look at Syd Mead's set designs. Reminds me A LOT of the set design for 'Aliens.'

And those guns... oh man, I want all of those guns. I want that entire rack.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 29, 2013)

> "*William Fichtner:* Let me tell you something. I had to do a little ADR (additional dialogue recording) on Elysium? I can?t really tell you what it is, but I had an out loud vocal reaction of how freakin? cool it was.
> 
> You know how there are no new things? There?s no new war movie, there?s war movies. Over time stuff like The Deer Hunter and Platoon ups it. All of a sudden somebody presents it to you in a way you?ve never seen before. It?s a new bar, a new mark of definitively telling you what something is. In the clips I saw from Elysium I felt like it did that. *It really felt like I never saw that movie. It redefined something.*"



Blomkamp is about to change the motherfucking game.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 















It's on!


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2013)

I need a trailer now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 1, 2013)

Neill Blomkamp and Sharlto Copley will be premiering exclusive footage for a panel in LA next Monday. Matt Damon will also be joining live via satellite.

Trailer likely attached to 'Oblivion.' In fact, I'm guaranteeing it is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2013)

Too bad it won't be attached to Evil Dead.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 1, 2013)

I fucking love the design of those droids. *Aaron Beck* is a fucking BEAST. No one can do the 'real robot' designs like he can.

I am so damn pumped right now. I don't even know what I'll do when I see the trailer. I might end up fucking a light socket.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 1, 2013)

The  website has also been updated.


*Spoiler*: __ 











And here's something that a couple other users have been waiting for...


*Spoiler*: _SYD MEAD's concept art for 'Elysium'_ 












I have never seen a film even attempt to do something of this magnitude. I am just speechless right now. :amazed


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2013)

*ELYSIUM timeline.*

-2013: Armadyne founder Waite Sapphire graduates from Stanford University with a degree in computer science.

-2020: Armadyne headquarters open in Los Angeles.

-2022: Sapphire opens factories in China, Mexico, and Malaysia.

-2024: Armadyne first company to develop AI that eclipses power of human brain.

-2025: Sapphire announces "the most ambitious project ever undertaken by man".

-2026: Armadyne sends peacekeeping humanoid robotic systems to Pyonyang.

-2027: U.S. replaces TSA agents with Armadyne Bots.

-2033: Sapphire hires John Carlyle, a child prodigy to code SABRE cerebral defense.

-2037: Construction of Elysium torus commences.

-2044: First generation Armadyne bots pass the Turing Test.

-2052: MedPod 1000 debuts.

-2060: Uranium-powered turbine technology perfected.

-2076: Armadyne humanoid robotic systems assist in construction of Elysium.

-2089: Q2 marks Armadyne's 100th consecutive quarter of profit.

-2091: Collapse of several Earth-based national governments spurs creation of CCB.

-2093: MedPod 2000 finds cure for cancer.

-2096: CCCB replaces US as top purchaser of Armadyne security robots.

-2097: First citizens emigrate from Earth to Elysium.

-2098: First human born on Elysium.

-2102: Armadyne's Moreault invents Applied Matter Transfer Technologies.

-2112: Elysium awards CCB security contract to Armadyne.

-2117: Carlyle awarded Humanitarian Award for SABRE Cerebral Defense system.

-2154: MedPod 3000 cures last known human disease.

-2155: Board appoints John Carlyle as CEO.

-------------------------------------------------

Here's some other cool stuff:

*Bugatti* – “As the maxim in astronautic perfection, Bugatti transports humans not only to Elysium, but beyond — to a future we never thought possible. The Bugatti Veyron 89.4 is the choice transport of the Elysium Corporate Authority and the first luxury craft to travel from Earth to Elysium in under 20 minutes.”

*Bvlgari* - “Since 1884, Bvlgari has crafted perfection from extraordinary design and expert innovation. Bvlgari endeavors to reinvent the aesthetic of technology, transforming the generic into works of art. Their most notable achievement can be found in its line of limited edition wearable weapon systems.”

*Versace* – “To achieve perfection, man had to create perfection. The transformative power of Longevity & Image by Versace has empowered citizens of Elysium to manifest their own beauty. From eye color to ear angle, the exquisite design of Versace can finally deliver the deep beauty we all desire.”

*Armadyne* - “No square meter of the Elysium torus is without the impeccable design and exceptional engineering of Armadyne. The torus is powered by Armadyne’s SABRE cerebral defense system and both the CCB and HDF use Armadyne robotic technology."

--------------------------------------------------


*Representative Burrard* - “Rep. Burrard is an Elysium native who holds Ph.D.’s from Oxford, Cambridge, and the London School of Economics. Burrard spent the past four decades serving as Commander of the Elysian Homeland Defense Force.”

*Representative Penny* – “Rep. Penny joined the Elysium Corporate Authority in 2155. His previous work includes a tenure at Armadyne and Grep Diode.”

*Secretary Delacourt* – “Defense Secretary Delacourt is the longest-standing Minister of the Elysium Corporate Authority. She is an original signor of the constitution of Elysium. Defense Secretary Delacourt sits on the board of private contractors, Armadyne, GREP-Diode, and Versamex.”

*Minister Patel, Elysian President* – “On Earth, Minister Patel served as Secretary-General of the former United Nations and a three-term president of the former India. Patel was credited as a chief architect of the West Asian Peace Accords of 2077. In 2158, Patel was elected the 13th President of the Elysium Corporate Authority.”


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

A _lot_ of similarities to Battle Angel (Alita). I wonder if this is encouraging or discouraging for fans who have been waiting for James Cameron to start work on that movie.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> The  website has also been updated.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That concept art. 

Everything pretty much looks gorgeous, can't wait to see it being brought to life in the movie. 



> I wonder if this is encouraging or discouraging for fans who have been waiting for James Cameron to start work on that movie.



I have faith in Cameron someday getting around to making that movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2013)

William Fichtner as Carlyle: 



Jodie Foster as Secretary Delacourt:



Faran Tahir as Minister Patel:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I have faith in Cameron someday getting around to making that movie.



I hear he's more interested in Avatar 2 and some silly "survival movie" like that one where the people get stuck in the ocean for X amount of days and try not to drown/get eaten by sharks/freeze.

My level of excitement when I heard he was going to make Battle Angel was off the charts, now I'm just sad.

But hey...maybe Elysium can be the substitute? Damon can't beat Alita though


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2013)

I want one of those for my house.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2013)

these look excellent

I am excited for this movie


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 2, 2013)

The droids are gorgeous. At first I was convinced they were designed by Aaron Beck, but the joints look like something from Christian Pearce.

Blomkamp is fucking perfect when it comes to picking out concept artists for his films.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2013)

Law said:


> I hear he's more interested in Avatar 2 and some silly "survival movie" like that one where the people get stuck in the ocean for X amount of days and try not to drown/get eaten by sharks/freeze.
> 
> My level of excitement when I heard he was going to make Battle Angel was off the charts, now I'm just sad.
> 
> But hey...maybe Elysium can be the substitute? Damon can't beat Alita though



We'll get Avatar 3 before we ever get Battle Angel from Cameron. 

I don't know about it being a mere substitute, Elysium may end up being a better experience than any Battle Angel movie.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 2, 2013)

Haven't checked this thread in a long time...This movie seriously looks awesome, probably the most promising out of all the upcoming releases this year...


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2013)

So fucking awesome. 

I love how trashy the tech is. Reminds me a lot of the gear that the Tech Com soldiers wear in 'Terminator.'


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice poster!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

Footage is being premiered right now in LA, with Neill and Sharlto hosting the event.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 8, 2013)

That poster looks sick. Loved it. Once again I didn't expect Matt Damon of all people to take on a role in this kinda movie but i trust in Blomkamp. The guy seems to know exactly what he's doing.

better make up time to rewatch District 9 soon...It's been too long.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

I love how Neill is in the background seeing who's taking pictures.


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Footage is being premiered right now in LA, with Neill and Sharlto hosting the event.



How I wish that I was one of the people watching that footage.  

And that is a nice poster, here's to hoping that they really do an impressive job of advertising this movie in the coming months.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

First reactions from the trailer are coming out. Alex Billington from First Showing said that Blomkamp is single-handedly pushing the sci-fi genre.

Alex Billington ‏@firstshowing 37s

Omfg! Have to pick up my jaw off the floor. Elysium footage was SO badass, SO awesome. Blomkamp is single-handedly pushing the sci-fi 

RT @GermainLussier: #elysium trailer looks sick. Actually puts focus on story over the visuals, which look incredibly huge and impressive.


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2013)

> Alex Billington ‏@firstshowing 10m
> 
> Omfg! Have to pick up my jaw off the floor. Elysium footage was SO badass, SO awesome. Blomkamp is single-handedly pushing the sci-fi genre.





> Nick Weikert ‏@NickWeikert 9m
> 
> @firstshowing Any chance that footage sees daylight soon?





> Alex Billington ‏@firstshowing
> 
> @NickWeikert Heard the trailer will be out tomorrow night, at least.





Please be true, please be true.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

Steven Weintraub ‏@colliderfrosty from Collider.com 

"Just saw the new trailer and 10 min from #ELYSIUM. All I can say is WOW. Footage was incredible. Cannot wait to see this"

Peter from /Film said the trailer is slightly underwhelming, but that the 10 minute reel kicked his ass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

Steven Weintraub from Collider.com 

"#ELYSIUM trailer will be online tomorrow. Trust me...everyone will be raving over the footage." 

Devin Faraci from BadassDigest.com 

"Just saw a presentation of ELYSIUM footage. Get really excited, guys." 

Devin Faraci hates everything, so this is encouraging.

P.S. sorry for so many posts--I'm posting from my iPad at work.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2013)

this is exciting

I don't want to wait till August


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2013)

TetraVaal said:
			
		

> "#ELYSIUM trailer will be online tomorrow. Trust me...everyone will be raving over the footage."



Best news I heard all week, here's to hoping that it lives up to all our expectations.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

Parallax said:


> this is exciting
> 
> I don't want to wait till August



You're not the only one. I have the art book pre-ordered already. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

Damon Houx ‏@houx 1h 
Saw the 10 minute preview of ELYSIUM. If it delivers, it could be an all timer

Kate Aurthur ‏@KateAurthur (Buzzfeed) 

After seeing 10 minutes of #Elysium footage, I'd like Neill Blomkamp to make all the movies.

Adam B. Vary ‏@adambvary (Buzzfeed) 

The new footage Sony just previewed from #Elysium maintains Neill Blomkamp's rep for original, visceral, visually inventive sci-fi.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 8, 2013)

Welp, color me interested. Though to be honest, all you had to say was Neill Blomkamp and Sharlto Copley to get me running.

Now we just need a trailer...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2013)

The trailer is out tomorrow

Thank the lord.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't wait            .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 8, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The trailer is out tomorrow
> 
> Thank the lord.



Squee~!


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 8, 2013)

Official Poster!!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2013)

Trailer tomorrow?  Thank god.  Been a while since I saw a trailer worth being excited for.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

It's just now sinking into me that I finally get to see footage for this beast tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2013)

Is that GIF from Assassins?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking forward to it. And the fact that the trailer is being released on april 9 is probably a nod to district 9.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 8, 2013)

I love that he still loves the world of Halo--and it also sounds like we will eventually get 'District 10.'

The 'Star Wars' stuff is purely speculation--but with Kinberg writing and producing a SW spin-off, it's possible Blomkamp could be the one to direct it. The two of them seem to have a great business relationship with one another.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2013)

I am literally checking every 10 minutes if the new trailer is out


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

It's not out till 6 hours I think


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I am literally checking every 10 minutes if the new trailer is out



I'll come through when it hits. 

*EDIT:* by the way, I hope that tattoo covered dude from the new still gets in on the action. Dude looks bad ass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*HOLY MOTHER OF FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is going to be the best film of the summer. I can just feel it. Oh man. This looks unlike anything else that is coming out this year. I can't believe what my eyeballs are seeing right now!! I just can't process this right now... holy fuck.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Flawless troll.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

Goddamn!!!

EDIT : Fuckin' Yahoo


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

I can see it!!! It's fucking AMAZINGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my God. I can't even put it into words. I really can't.

This is fucking INSANE!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

A yahoo trailer?  

Let's check it out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

That slow-mo shot of the droid exploding.

Sharlto wielding a Katana!

Dilapidated futuristic Los Angeles

The Elysium space station... my God. Not even 'Avatar' can fuck with that world building!!

I am so fucking STOOOOKED right now!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

Youtube version.

Scorpions - Holiday


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

I am shaking right now.

All other movies coming out this summer shouldn't even bother.

'Iron Man 3' and 'Man of Steel' ain't fucking with this movie.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FzilnRyMWE8[/YOUTUBE]

Yesss!!!!!!

EDIT : Beaten to it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

Hyped for Pacific Rim too though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm glad the trailer doesn't show too much of Elysium. Fuck me it does look good.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

Everything looks amazing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Hyped for Pacific Rim too though.



It don't compare to this, though. Not even close.

This is game changing level stuff.

I have never seen anything like this before.

Fox fucked up so bad by not letting Blomkamp make 'Halo.'


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I am shaking right now.
> 
> All other movies coming out this summer shouldn't even bother.
> 
> 'Iron Man 3' and 'Man of Steel' ain't fucking with this movie.



Screw u man, where's all the Shane Black Love!?

The trailer owns i concede


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

You can't talk about it Ennoea.  You swore Looper would be a gamechanger.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Screw u man, where's all the Shane Black Love!?
> 
> The trailer owns i concede



I love Shane Black, but no other movie coming out this summer looks as aesthetically unique as 'Elysium.' Not even 'Pacific Rim'--and that film looks good.

This is bold. Unique. Daring. Different.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm in loving with all the futuristic designs, they are everything that I hoped them to be.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

I wasn't even excited about Looper, forget about it being a game changer.

Unless I said it somewhere and if I did I was severely wrong.

Hater comment:

Iron Man 3 just looks like the others to me.

/end hater comment.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## synthax (Apr 9, 2013)

Meh trailer, clearly not as good as people are making it out to be,looks like a rehash of District 9 and if what I heard is true Blomkamp is a one trick pony.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice, thanks Tetra.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

The awesomeness of the trailer can bode ill tho'

Remember Prometheus' second trailer


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

Tetra.  You usually know this kind of thing.  What was the budget for Pacific Rim?  What was the budget for Elysium?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

How does it look like a rehash of D9?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Tetra.  You usually know this kind of thing.  What was the budget for Pacific Rim?  What was the budget for Elysium?



'Pacific Rim' has a budget of about $150 million.

'Elysium' budget was $90 million.



Ennoea said:


> How does it look like a rehash of D9?



Not even gonna bother with that guy's comment. Not everyone is gonna like the trailer.

I will say this; no film coming out this summer looks even REMOTELY close as daring as this one.

This looks 100% completely original. The visuals can't be compared to anything.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think it looks like a rehash of D9.  I wouldn't mind if it did though either.  I thought D9 did a lot of things really well.  I'm not against revisiting that world at some point.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 9, 2013)

My reaction to the trailer:


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> The awesomeness of the trailer can bode ill tho'
> 
> Remember Prometheus' second trailer



I think that everyone knows that trailers are often deceptive as to a movie's quality so there is no real need to point it out and possibly jinx it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Those robotic designs are insane. I strongly suggest you all go Google the name *Christian Pearce*. He's going to be a very high in-deman concept artist after people see this film.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

I really wanna see some anti gravity fights.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

Is Pacific Rim the riskier film though?  Will western audiences be interested?

I'm curious to know how each of these films are tracking right now.

I think Pacific Rim at least needs another trailer.  I don't think casual movie goers were all that excited after the first one.  VBD said something that was sad but true.  American audiences watched that trailer and viewed it the same way they viewed Real Steel when it came out.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2013)

the trailer I don't feel was very put together

that being said the footage in the trailer, fuck me it looks massive.  It looks sleek and bold and gorgeous.  I'm hyped


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2013)

I need this car.


----------



## synthax (Apr 9, 2013)

Protagonist gets radiation poisoning, needs to get to some big ship hovering above the earth to get his ass cured, big evil corporation wants something he's got. Also Sharlto Copley's character isn't that dissimilar to the character that was chasing him in D9.
Whatever stay like sheep does not bother me one bit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

This is just the tip of the ice burg, too. Peter from SlashFilm said that the trailer is very small compared to the 10 minute sizzle reel they showed yesterday. If this is just to whet my appetite, I don't know how I will handle the entire thing. This film looks fucking phenomenal.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

Parallax said:


> the trailer I don't feel was very put together
> 
> that being said the footage in the trailer, fuck me it looks massive.  It looks sleek and bold and gorgeous.  I'm hyped


I remember some reviews from yesterday said basically the same thing.  Not blown away by the trailer.  But that the 10 mins of actual footage were excellent.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

> I'm curious to know how each of these films are tracking right now.



Both films are tracking well among fans. Among mainstream you'll just have to wait till they're released. However Rim has the makings of a billion dollar franchise with the merchandising and spin off possibilities.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

No way.  That seems way too high.  I don't even know anyone IRL that is excited about it.

Seriously guys.  I must be the only person in Oklahoma City that even knows Pacific Rim is coming out.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

The reaction of the audience the early screenings of Pacific Rim hasn't been all great. Some said the action scenes could have been more inspired and amped up. I don't think the movie's gonna be a game changing one. Just a very well-done, worthwhile movie we'd usually get from Del Toro.

Elysium is gonna be something else judging by the trailer alone, i dunno how many times i've rewatched it already.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

'Pacific Rim' will do well since it has a July release. It's pretty much impossible for the film to outright flop--at least financially.

But 'Elysium'... man... I just can't even put it into words. The design of both worlds--not just the space station--look absolutely incredible.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

Rukia said:


> No way.  That seems way too high.  I don't even know anyone IRL that is excited about it.
> 
> Seriously guys.  I must be the only person in Oklahoma City that even knows Pacific Rim is coming out.



Most of my anime-loving friends are surprisingly well-aware of Pacific Rim, though naturally they're pretty noobish about movies


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2013)

Most people at my school are writing Rim off as a Transformers rip off.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

Stunna the kids in your school hated The Fly, they should be gassed.



> No way. That seems way too high. I don't even know anyone IRL that is excited about it.



It's 3D Rukia, it's releasing in July and I imagine it'll clear up in Asia. And it doesn't seem to have much competition, unless Lone Ranger and Wolverine count.

People don't know about the film till they see TV Spots. Unless this is another Green Lantern.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

Tetra.  What are your thoughts on the cast?  Would you have preferred anyone else in some of these roles?

I'm not a big Jodie Foster fan myself.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

_"The guy who told Blomkamp he wasn't worthy of taking on Halo? If he has a dog, it just got kicked."_ - Some guy on SlashFilm.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

Idk but I'm getting Terminator vibes from this for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Idk but I'm getting Terminator vibes from this


Beat it Looper lover.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks like a great combination of Western and Eastern sci-fi.

Neill Blomkamp for live action Gundam!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

I never even liked Looper, you trolling bastard. Seriously find me a quote


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Motherfuck yeah.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

The theme of Telekinesis is probably gonna be a major part of Copley's character's powers

Matt Damon is gonna have a hard time

Here's hopin' for a better use of it than Looper


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Telekinesis? Lol, what?


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Motherfuck yeah.



This is perhaps my favorite scene from the trailer so far.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

It's hard for me to pick anything that's a favorite. There's an obvious bias from me since I'm a Blomkamp fanatic--but I have good reason to be. The whole design of this films--from the space station and ruined earth--to the droids, mechanical suits, vehicles and spacecrafts--they look unlike anything you'd generally associate with modern sci-fi action films. The best I can compare it to--visually at least--is 'Avatar.'

This looks like 'Avatar' for the adult crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

I liked the medical equipment that can cure cancer.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Telekinesis? Lol, what?



From 1:35-1:40 u saw Copley made a gesture and suddenly a car flipped over

Looks telekinetic to me


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

In the case of Pacific Rim, i'm actually more excited more episodes of the Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 remake more. The OVA has been going really great so far...

Surprised u haven't brought it up Tetra


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> From 1:35-1:40 u saw Copley made a gesture and suddenly a car flipped over
> 
> Looks telekinetic to me



It's from the mechanical augmentations in his body. Not telekinesis.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> It's from the mechanical augmentations in his body. Not telekinesis.



Fuck, thnx for the info


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

No worries, man.

And just think... we've yet to see him throw his exploding shurikens.

Also looking forward to seeing Kruger dawning the full withered Jedi robe.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 9, 2013)

I still find it hilarious how Copley's role in this film is the complete opposite from D9 (Assuming Kruger is just as psychotic as Koobus was. )


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Kruger is going to be a maniacal son of a bitch with a crazy sense of humor. His character was based on the Battalion 32 mercenaries from South Africa.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

Will Matt Damon's mechanical getup increase give him new ability somehow? The mechanic said it would disrupt Elysium's system. Will it actually matter in combat? (Looks like Damon needs it to, Copley is gonna rape him with his arsenal as things are)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> In the case of Pacific Rim, i'm actually more excited more episodes of the Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 remake more. The OVA has been going really great so far...
> 
> Surprised u haven't brought it up Tetra


You just reminded me that there is an episode of Gundam Unicorn I haven't watched yet.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Also, am I the only one who feels like Kruger--from a visual aspect--looks like a combination of Snake and Raiden from MGS?



TylerDurden said:


> Will Matt Damon's mechanical getup increase give him new ability somehow? The mechanic said it would disrupt Elysium's system. Will it actually matter in combat? (Looks like Damon needs it to, Copley is gonna rape him with his arsenal as things are)



Damon is basically a cyborg once he's fitted with the HULC suit. As far as I know, it doesn't increase his power, but it does give him the ability to fuck up droids and handle explosive weapons; much like the Chemrail in my sig.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

Rukia said:


> You just reminded me that there is an episode of Gundam Unicorn I haven't watched yet.



Where have u been, man? The latest episode was the OVA's best.

A new Code Geass OVA episode is also slated to come in a span of a month.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Speaking of Gundam... do I have to say it? 

Yeah, I do.

Neill Blomkamp should direct the live action version of it.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 9, 2013)

Opinion amongst some of my friends is that while it looks good, it seems too much like its rehashing D9's themes and subject matter: (Social inequality, immigration, corporate exploitation etc.)


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

It's no different than what Paul Verhoeven did with 'RoboCop', 'Total Recall' and 'Starship Troopers.'

Seriously, this generation sucks. It really does.

I wonder what would happen if Verhoeven made this films for this generation. It's one of the reasons the term 'auteur' exists.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay that trailer is good I am on board. This looks to be 100% more of the stuff I liked in D9 and 100% less of what I didn't.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 9, 2013)

Elysium's design looks like a space colony in various sci-fi or/m/ animu's. pretty neat. 
pretty solid trailer. this movie definitely on my watch list.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2013)

The teaser trailer looked cool.

One thing I like is that this futuristic setting looks like....I dunno, what the future could look like? It seems like most science fiction films try too hard to be "Blade Runner" with their depiction of the future and as much as I like "BR", I doubt the future would look like that and it does get old seeing it imitated so much after a while.

Here, it looks like the present day except more advanced. But it's not boringly realistic either. 

I wasn't the biggest "District 9" fan, but Im looking forward too this.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, Martial, you can come to my Birthday party.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2013)

YAAAAAAAY!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't wait to see Copley mess dudes up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2013)

One thing I'm interested in seeing is Sharlto Copley play someone who isn't intended to be silly. He looks pretty menacing in the stills.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

He has a really fucked up sense of humor, but not in a 'silly' way.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2013)

Just imagine haters, each detracting post is just fueling Tetra's need to masturbate all over your post with the power given to him by the hype of Elysium. 



*P.S:* At least he is also providing quotes from critics and reviews on the production history instead of boldly calling this film a game-changer for no reason at all like Ennoea did with Looper. Man, what an egg on the face that turned out to be.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

To be fair, the phrase 'game changer' gets thrown around so loosely these days.

To an extent, 'District 9' was a game changer, but in this modern culture of social media, everything is pretty much thrown aside in 15 minutes.

I imagine 'Elysium' will be a game changer for me, personally. It's my type of sci-fi. It's unpredictable--and it's made with a genuine labor of love.

But the general public, even if they like it--even if they like it as much as D9--it will be forgotten by most by mid-2014.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2013)

Looper created narrative complexities that will go unchallenged for decades. Deal with it CMX's past best friend.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope this film makes me make a facial expression like Flint from Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs did at 1:24 of the following clip:


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Looper created narrative complexities that will go unchallenged for decades. Deal with it CMX's past best friend.



Your an honourless fiend for making a joke with the name of one of our Great Fallen Warriors.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

I like how 'Elysium' has already won the Oscar for best VFX with this trailer alone.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I like how 'Elysium' has already won the Oscar for best VFX with this trailer alone.



Knowing the mainstream, uninspired panel of judges who usually make these decisions, it will end up horribly closer than it should be when the winner is announced.

Look into your heart and know my words to be true.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

The VFX category is one of like two or three panels that is determined by technical people in those fields--not the circle-jerk popularity contest like the general categories.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2013)

Good trailer. I agree that they aren't showing much of Elysium's action scenes and other stuff on purpose to surprises us when we go see it.



TetraVaal said:


> Motherfuck yeah.



This was really a cool scene, perhaps the coolest. I like also how that tree (looks to be that Japanese cherry blossom one) is blowing it's leafs off behind him. Very samurai-esque.

BTW Kruger also appears to be a cyborg like Matt Damon's character, Max, seems to be. He is wearing similar technology like him.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's to hoping that the trailers don't reveal a single bit of the shocking ending that had quite a few people raving about it a while back.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 10, 2013)

lol looper wasn't fancy at all for story telling i love the time travel stuff. nothing original or too impressive. 

as for Elysium, a good lead actor with few blemishes, proven talent, bigger budget. should be great.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking good.



Ennoea said:


> Stunna the kids in your school hated The Fly, they should be gassed.



you're mixing Stunna and me up. My friends made fun of The Fly and thought it was boring. My classmates made fun of The Thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> lol looper wasn't fancy at all for story telling i love the time travel stuff. nothing original or too impressive.
> 
> as for Elysium, a good lead actor with few blemishes, proven talent, bigger budget. should be great.



Unfortunately one of those blemishes was "Gerry", which is worth a handful of blemishes alone.

I don't have a problem with Matt Damon, but they could've gotten a nobody to play a lead and it wouldn't effect my excitement. I have a feeling Copley will steal the show in the acting department.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 10, 2013)

Enno liked Looper?

News to me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Enno liked Looper?
> 
> News to me.


Are you kidding?  He fucking loved it.

I can still imagine that annoying JGL GIF he kept posting.  



αshɘs said:


> Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> you're mixing Stunna and me up. My friends made fun of The Fly and thought it was boring. My classmates made fun of The Thing.


Your friends have terrible taste.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2013)

I am more surprised that it seems so many of you didn't like Looper.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't hate Looper.  There were aspects of it that I found pretty entertaining.

The expectations are what doomed it for me.  Clowns like Ennoea and Masamune were raving about that shit calling it the new Terminator.

Next time a major film comes out I need to avoid the thread until I have seen it.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2013)

<joining the clown club>

Looper is the best science fiction film in years.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2013)

I think you are overrating it dude.  Oh well though.

What did you think of the Elysium trailer?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2013)

IF you didn't like Looper you should stick to stupid films like Transformers.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 10, 2013)

I couldn't sleep last night because of how excited I was. That's how gay I am for this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2013)

lol, Tetra, would you be as excited if this movie starred the cast of "Battleship".


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 10, 2013)

The trailer was pretty underwhelming imo... (compared to lets say only god forgives)...
Not that I ever considered Blogkamp a new supreme auteur or something.... but compared to the hype surrounding the film, the trailer isnt much better than the ones oblivion or after earth had,


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2013)

To be fair, it's a teaser....Their only job is too...you know, tease.


----------



## Detective (Apr 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I don't hate Looper.  There were aspects of it that I found pretty entertaining.
> 
> The expectations are what doomed it for me.  Clowns like Ennoea and Masamune were raving about that shit calling it the new Terminator.
> 
> Next time a major film comes out I need to avoid the thread until I have seen it.



I mainly watched Looper for Emily Blunt, whom I am a big fan of. 

Of course, I will be the first to also mention that her choices in film selection are not the greatest.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't lie Detective, you're the one that recommended me Looper. You said it was the greatest caper since The Maltese Falcon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2013)

Detective said:


> I mainly watched Looper for Emily Blunt, whom I am a big fan of.
> 
> Of course, I will be the first to also mention that her choices in film selection are not the greatest.


I watched Looper because I trusted Ennoea.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I watched Looper because I trusted Ennoea.



I see you are using trust in the past tense.

Good decision making, Rukia. 



Ennoea said:


> Don't lie Detective, you're the one that recommended me Looper. You said it was the greatest caper since The Maltese Falcon.



Between the two of us, who is known for their photographic memory, Enno? 

This is what I actually said to you on that fateful day:



			
				Flashback Detective said:
			
		

> Enno, listen to me. I seriously do not recommend that you watch Looper. It looks like it will be the worst caper film since Master of Disguise.
> 
> If you watch it, despite my warning as a Bro, I will have no choice but to declare your taste in cinema officially more shit-tier than Stunna's.
> 
> Be a man, and do the right thing.



And we all know how things went from there.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeaaaah a trailer at last 


For some reason though, the trailer is kind of a let down. I expected more from it. Seems too much of a cliche @ this point.


edit :

+ I'll get to see Vagner Moura. Lead actor of the Legendary Tropa de Elite 1 & 2.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 11, 2013)

well the trailer was OK i guess. But considering how hyped I was for this "game changer" it's kinda disappointing.



"I have a plan"

"yada yada take this awesome exosceleton I have lying around"

*tons of action*




I probably expected to much since I watched the "only god forgives" trailer about 20 times since it came out. because THAT's how you do a trailer.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2013)

I must be one of the few who's glad they didn't show too much in the trailer, it's a good thing thing they're keeping it under wraps.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2013)

Its a good thing, but one would expect a "game changer" trailer from a game changer movie. 

"Rich live on this cool spot(shots of glamour & high tech) and we live on earth ( classic disutopic shot with people going for water or some shit with barrels in their hands)" is too much of a cliche.

Though one could say that they want to target a broad audience and they are giving whats appealing for the average viewer but... Dunno. 

I think most of the time the trailer is a good reflection of a movie, and from a marketing perspective it should be better than the movie. So the trailer of an excellent movie should be excellent.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2013)

Thought the trailer was perfect.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 11, 2013)

Taleran said:


> <joining the clown club>
> 
> Looper is the best science fiction film in years.



*dons red nose*

Seriously name me a better sci-fi film made in the last decade i dare you. It was certainly better then Inception and D9 and alot, lot, lot better then that pretentious mess Primer. 

As for this teaser; was a pretty good teaser, i agree.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2013)

lol inception


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2013)

The Bloody Nine said:


> *dons red nose*
> 
> Seriously name me a better sci-fi film made in the last decade i dare you. It was certainly better then Inception and D9 and alot, lot, lot better then that pretentious mess Primer.
> 
> As for this teaser; was a pretty good teaser, i agree.



The Cell, Prometheus, D9, A.I, Vanilla Sky, Minority Report, Code 46, The Island, Iron Man, Mr. Nobody, Moon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2013)

Best part of Looper was this trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY-m3twx8a0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2013)

Half of those movies are gawbage.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Half of those movies are gawbage.



I didn't claim they were excellent. Still better than looper though. I mean, Looper was pretty mediocre.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2013)

I think Source Code falls apart a bit at the end.  But it was still better than Looper.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 11, 2013)

Trailer looked good, I'm with Enneoa and I'm glad that they didn't show too much.

Looper was good but I didn't really love it. Moon was the best sci fi movie to come out in recent years. Funnily enough the trailer for Moon was one of the stupidest trailers I've ever seen, if I'd have seen it before the movie I might not have bothered to watch the movie at all.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> lol inception



Your post was missing the proper sound effect, Rukia. Just in case, I found a 10 hour looping version of it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 12, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I think Source Code falls apart a bit at the end.  But it was still better than Looper.



Absolutely.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Exactly why are we talking about Looper here?

And I hardly consider that sci-fi  .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2013)

But... it's science fiction.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> But... it's science fiction.


 

And one lazy one to boot. 

Still doesnt answer my question why is it being brought up? 

This movie is building an entire world on its own Looper was just well time travel .


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2013)

Looper was terrible and its laws of time travel didn't make sense at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Vault said:


> Looper was terrible and its laws of time travel didn't make sense at all.



This guy knows what up.

The only real Sci Fi movie Bruce Willis ever did was Fifth Element .


Anyway back to Elysium , does the enhancements, enhances all physical stats and including senses or just some.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2013)

New stills:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Anyway back to Elysium , does the enhancements, enhances all physical stats and including senses or just some.



Damon and Copley are the only two characters that get fitted with HULC suits. It basically turns them into cyborgs and helps them handle the recoil on weapons while also giving them the physical ability to take on droids (as evident by Max ripping off the head of that one robot).



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> New stills:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love that first image to death. I believe that's the Canadian actor, Josh Blacker, that Damon is fighting there. I love all the tech. Has a very early James Cameron feel to it.

Also, as if I didn't already need anymore reason to be stoked about this film, Blomkamp said all of tech, robotics, ships and weapons trace back to Lockheed Martin. It's so awesome that he was able to get their name for the film.

Blomkamp and Cameron are the only two directors I can think of at the moment that really try their best to make the fantastical seem realistic and functional. I guess an extreme amount of engineering went into making both Damon's and Copley's suits look and function practically.

Oh, and after watching the trailer about a million times now, I've finally decided what my favorite shot is. It's when Kruger's drop ship banks around in the middle of the trailer, with all of that dust and land fill debris in the background. That just looks so cool to me. 

This movie is going to fucking rock.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 13, 2013)

I love sci fi that's grounded in realism, Robocop, Blade Runner, new Battlestar, new Judge Dredd. Stuff that seems like it could actually happen. 

District 9 was awesome, it's action scenes were second to none. Hell, I'd pay to see Tetra Vaal, the movie. 

Elysium is the one movie I can't wait to see this year, more than the next Hobbit. Just little stuff like how the AK is still the weapon of choice for reliable killing a hundred years from now helps sell the world.



> Blomkamp and Cameron are the only two directors I can think of at the moment that really try their best to make the fantastical seem realistic and functional. I guess an extreme amount of engineering went into making both Damon's and Copley's suits look and function practically.




With the exception of Cameron's new age weaboo ferngully mumbo jumbo shit. 

Avatar was 1/3 of a good movie, i.e. all the parts where they're shooting noble savage Naavi stereotypes.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 15, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> With the exception of Cameron's new age weaboo ferngully mumbo jumbo shit.
> 
> Avatar was 1/3 of a good movie, i.e. all the parts where they're shooting noble savage Naavi stereotypes.



Anyone who legitimately tries to undermine James Cameron as a technical genius is "full retard". No, just no.


Anyways, the trailer made me jizz a couple times, therefore, it was a complete success. I expect another longer or more in-depth trailer to be released sometime around the release of Man of Steel.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2013)

New pic? Found it on tumblr.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> New pic? Found it on tumblr.


I think I've seen it before.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, it's about a week old. I didn't post it 'cause I had been nursing my tooth up until yesterday. Wasn't able to post every single bit of new stuff that was trickling out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2013)

They should make posters out of the concept art particular Elysium.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I didn't claim they were excellent. Still better than looper though. I mean, Looper was pretty mediocre.





Rukia said:


> I think Source Code falls apart a bit at the end.  *But it was still better than Looper.*


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2013)

Why is it with newfag internet hermits that everything to come out that isn't "*amazing*" is instantly garbage?

If anything, I think that speaks poorly of your film tastes that you can't separate true rubbish from decent from great to magnificent. And simply go from rubbish to magnificent. That doesn't lend credence to your views, it just makes you look like a tool.

I watched Looper not thinking it was supposed to be some "great sci-fi movement" and it was a pretty darn good movie. Not amazing, definitely not bad. That's all it professed to being, and that's all anyone should have advertised it as.

Contrary to popular belief, it doesn't make you look cooler when you announce that everything sucks. That may work on 4th graders, but not as an adult.

And teasers are supposed to show next to nothing. It would be far worse if they showed a shitload of content. Learn some patience.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2013)

​


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 28, 2013)

Spectacular imagery in this photo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 30, 2013)

> "Neill just said, 'Look, I know I can do a lot with a green screen ... but I've never seen a giant set-piece in a sci-fi film in a setting like that.' Everybody on the crew recognized that it was a really good idea and it was going to be worth it," he says. "It's really one of the best sequences in the movie and I'm really proud of it."



I bet we won't get a glimpse of that in any of the trailers or TV spots leading up to the film's release. Blomkamp mentioned at last year's Comic Con that that entire action sequence was his favorite photography in the entire film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Elysium2013 (May 14, 2013)

Hi, I've created an Elysium fan website dedicated to the film, please let me know what you think?


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

Saw the trailer for this during Into Darkness. Looks good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 6, 2013)

> "I haven’t done any short films or anything, and he knew that,” Amon tells The Hollywood Reporter. “I haven’t done anything before this."
> 
> But Blomkamp wanted an “organic” and “nontraditional” score to the Matt Damon and Jodie Foster starrer, expected to open in August, and after hearing Amon's music on YouTube, there was no doubt in the director's mind as to who should score the sci-fi epic.
> 
> ...



I love the fact that we're going to get some electronic and synths in the score. I also love how Blomkamp is very improvisational when it comes to almost every aspect of filmmaking. It provides a different sense of unpredictable energy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2013)

This thread has way too many pages for me to filter out the answer to my question, so I'll just ask you directly Tetra:

How long will this movie be?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> This thread has way too many pages for me to filter out the answer to my question, so I'll just ask you directly Tetra:
> 
> How long will this movie be?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 6, 2013)

The run time hasn't officially been announced. But the people who attended the test screenings back in 2012 said it ran over 2 and a half hours. But keep in mind, that was before all of the filming was completed, as well as the fact that they were still in the early stages of editing the film at that time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> The run time hasn't officially been announced. But the people who attended the test screenings back in 2012 said it ran over 2 and a half hours. But keep in mind, that was before all of the filming was completed, as well as the fact that they were still in the early stages of editing the film at that time.


Sounds good to me

As much as I would love to go to the theaters top see it, if it was close to three hours, I probably wouldn't be going and wait for DVD.

My local theater's seats will kill your ass .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2013)

Soon.

And  saw an early cut of the movie and is completely over the moon about it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 10, 2013)

Two trailers:amazed

If the date is to be believed we should be getting them today!!!!!


Oh god....


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2013)

Naw, today was the day they were rated. They're likely coming at the end of the week. And they're both probably the same trailer (_one of them will be the international trailer_). I think it's safe to say it will be attached to 'Man of Steel.'


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 10, 2013)

Have been seeing people mention this on and off. Finally checked out the trailer and it looks pretty good. I will probably pay and see this.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 10, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Naw, today was the day they were rated. They're likely coming at the end of the week. And they're both probably the same trailer (_one of them will be the international trailer_). I think it's safe to say it will be attached to 'Man of Steel.'



Oh no, anywayi was thinking the trailers would play out the way Only God Forgives' trailers did (contained almost the same footage, presented in a different mix and style)

Disappointment arises with your correction but at least we've got a sure date now, and that's more than encouraging.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad to see that there will be more trailers soon.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 10, 2013)

Hopefully Blomkamp will show insert some of the movie's brutal footage in the comic-con into these trailer entries

Holy god man.....the anticipation


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 11, 2013)

dat Soundtrack....


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks so much better than every other film coming out this summer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2013)

That motherfucking sprinkler shot, Terminator feels


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 12, 2013)

Love the look of the exo-skeletal harness.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 13, 2013)

I only _wish_ the 1% were more like Matt Damon. He's a stand-up fucking guy.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2013)

If this doesn't turn out to be the best film of the fucking summer I will hang myself.

Just by those visuals alone, Neill Blomkamp is so fucking worthy of being called the next James Cameron.

There is nothing coming out this year that can even begin to rival what is shown in that trailer. NOTHING.

Holy. *FUCKING.* Shit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's the embed:


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 13, 2013)

That shit does look pretty sick. I don't know about having your expectations so high though. There are quite a few interesting movies out or coming out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2013)

Must not succumb to the trailer. Nope.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> That shit does look pretty sick. I don't know about having your expectations so high though. There are quite a few interesting movies out or coming out.



Not really. This summer has been nothing but shit. This and 'Pacific Rim' are the only interesting movies coming out this summer--and as much as I'm looking forward to the latter, 'Elysium' looks much, MUCH better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2013)

> That shit does look pretty sick. I don't know about having your expectations so high though. There are quite a few interesting movies out or coming out.



During this summer? Can't say that's true at all. Other than pacific Rim can't think of one film I'm really looking forward this Summer.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 13, 2013)

Iron Man 3, Star Trek, Now You See Me, Fast 6 etc.....

There were a lot of big movies to be excited about. Not saying they are all good or going to be good but there are no guarantees with Elysium either.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2013)

I really like Neill's use of visual effects

Looks very clean and gorgeous


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2013)

In B4 the budget was only 60-100 million.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2013)

$90 million.

Yet it looks bigger than every other film coming out this year. No one stretches a budget like Neill Blomkamp. No one.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, come to think of it I remember him saying that he had preference for smaller budget films

Gives him creative freedom or something

Whatever works for him I guess


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2013)

90 million wow that's fucking ridiculous. The movie looks absolutely gorgeous. Seriously him and his team are ridiculously talented.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2013)

I know right? That's crazy, the effects look very impressive


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2013)

The camera angles during the action shots are spectacular. Blomkamp built his own propriety rig during the production; Steven Soderbergh was blown away by it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2013)

lol, I do like how Matt Damon's character is showing an actual personality in the extended trailer. His interactions with the robots were pretty funny.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 14, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I do like how Matt Damon's character is showing an actual personality in the extended trailer. His interactions with the robots were pretty funny.



That got me more interested as well.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Here's the embed:


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

Amazing trailer. Always gets me the way the dude says "Hello, madam".


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Here's the embed:


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2013)

So the last trailer was really awesome.  And now I definitely expect this film to be great.  But damn.  I feel like I have seen it all already.  Lots of spoilers in that trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2013)

Did Krueger have a light shield?  That is badass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 14, 2013)

I came several times while watching the new trailer 


best movie 2013


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2013)

That airburst ammo is freaking crazy.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 14, 2013)

Funnily i got into the same situation as Matt Damon at the start of the trailer a few days ago....

And no guys i didn't get beaten up or offered pills

Trailer was spectacular btw, adrenaline charged...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

I was disappointed when I didn't get the new trailer at MoS.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, the advertising seems to be coming along nicely through I'm not entirely sure how effective it is.  No one really seemed to care much about the trailer when it was shown during Man of Steel while inferior trailers received a decent amount of excited chatter. >_>


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2013)

This movie looks interesting going by the trailer


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> Well, the advertising seems to be coming along nicely through I'm not entirely sure how effective it is.  No one really seemed to care much about the trailer when it was shown during Man of Steel while inferior trailers received a decent amount of excited chatter. >_>



People wouldn't know good scifi if it bit them in the ass.

Just look at Dredd as example. Awesome design, good acting, great action, crap at the box office.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

Dredd was really good.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 2, 2013)

More people literally are more aware of After Earth than this movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> People wouldn't know good scifi if it bit them in the ass.
> 
> Just look at Dredd as example. Awesome design, good acting, great action, crap at the box office.



Movies like Dredd didn't do well cause of shitty trailers. From the trailers it looked terrible. The movie though was pretty solid. This will probably be good-great, but the trailer looks meh IMO.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2013)

Dredd was r rated.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2013)

A ring world in space ... where have I seen that before ...

Reminds me of oaHl ...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 4, 2013)

My father refuses to see this film because he's mad Matt Damon made an anti-nuke PSA.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 10, 2013)

Concept art.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 17, 2013)

New Featurettes to gawp at

[YOUTUBE]i98oxFw3OuU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hOr6KfyhPwY[/YOUTUBE]

There's a smidgen of new footage too to enjoy


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 17, 2013)

Still startled that exoskeleton suit actually weighs 25 pounds!?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2013)

that's awesome

it's little details like that that give the movie a sense of realism and "weight" for lack of a better word


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gcyZnieDl5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2013)

Activate Kruger already.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2013)

Hope the earthlings don't ruin Elysium.  I don't know about you guys.  But knowing that I live a better life than others helps me sleep better at night.  I'm sure the people of their world are the same.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2013)

Rukia's such a cock


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the reason Max heads for Elysium is so that he could find the cure to his poisoning. Anybody would have done the same.

If Blomkamp goes for the cliched Marxism route with the people on Earth toppling the hegemony of Elysium i would also be let down.

I would have been worried about this remote likelihood if this is his debut. But District 9's biggest flair was its penchant for the unpredictable so i hope he repeats the pattern.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2013)

I was talking about Elysium at work the other day.  And a guy in my office named Eric had the audacity to say "it has Matt Damon in it though and his films are terrible."  That's just plain idiotic.  Damon has been in a ton of good stuff.  He has a great filmography.  Lost a lot of respect for Eric.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm pretty much the only person aware of Elysium among my peer group.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Hope the earthlings don't ruin Elysium.  I don't know about you guys.  But knowing that I live a better life than others helps me sleep better at night.  I'm sure the people of their world are the same.



hilarious, on a domestic forum people were talking about exactly this. How this movie seems like a typical murican flick about "if I can't live a good life, others shouldn't either" or otherwise expressed in a hungarian joke/saying "I wish the neighbor's cow dies too".


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _New poster_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

The first clip is out:


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2013)

Still not sure whether to watch or not.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2013)

That robot is such a dick. 

Hopefully humanity will never decide to give robots such positions of power.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 27, 2013)

New Clip

[YOUTUBE]rMhhUsxf67Q[/YOUTUBE]

Oh fuck!:amazed


----------



## Sieves (Jul 27, 2013)

eofjheknjfgsfj this movie this movie. i'm pretty excited 

matt damon and director of district 9 and science fiction
i'm not seeing how this can go wrong


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2013)

Kruger is in this one:


----------



## Dil (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it true the main role was offered to Eminem but he wanted the film to be shot it Detroit so Neill went for Matt Damon?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kruger is in this one:


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2013)

Shit, they activated Kruger.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2013)

Game over. 

I?m looking forward to see him open a can of whoopass on Damon in their confrontation.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 30, 2013)

Fuckin Kreuger. holy shit


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kruger is in this one:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Why did they fire missiles from the surface? It's kind of ridiculous that the missiles could break atmo.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 31, 2013)

DJAlex92 said:


> Is it true the main role was offered to Eminem but he wanted the film to be shot it Detroit so Neill went for Matt Damon?


Yeah, it's true. Neil also approached Die Antwoord first before Eminem. He declined it, too.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 31, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Yeah, it's true. Neil also approached Die Antwoord first before Eminem. He declined it, too.



^this

Bono and Meatloaf were asked too.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why did they fire missiles from the surface? It's kind of ridiculous that the missiles could break atmo.



Shoddy editing I would presume. 

It was alarming how fast that missile travelled though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 31, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> ^this
> 
> Bono and Meatloaf were asked too.


rofl didn't know that one.



Vault said:


> Shoddy editing I would presume.
> 
> It was alarming how fast that missile travelled though.


THIS IS THE FUTURE


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't see how Max can come out of this movie alive.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG 9 days left


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't wait for next week


----------



## Stringer (Jul 31, 2013)

> ok I get that Kruger is awesome and he will definately be my favourite character in the movie but isn't that scene kind of stupid?
> 
> >ships are flying to Elysium, halfway there
> >women calls Kruger on earth
> ...


Neil is rather meticulous and sensible on how he handles technology, so we?re likely to receive a sound reasoning as to why Elysium relies on agents like Kruger.

As for the clip, it's clearly edited, there's fast editing written all over it. Various sources who have seen the film report that it was purposely done to avoid important plot points. The actual speed those ships take to reach Elysium before Kruger launches those missiles is different in the movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2013)

what's the word, movie gonna bob-omb?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2013)

New extended trailer:

[YOUTUBE]sQX7uTiV5L0[/YOUTUBE]




Tandaradei said:


> ok I get that Kruger is awesome and he will definately be my favourite character in the movie but isn't that scene kind of stupid?
> 
> >ships are flying to Elysium, halfway there
> >women calls Kruger on earth
> ...



I think because Elysium is this really peaceful and paradisiacal place, as the trailers have shown us so far, that they do not want to disturb their citizens's stay with any kind of noisy firepower and instead they rely on people like Kruger who seemed to live undercover on Earth to take care of those situations.

That is what I think it could be. But we'll find out soon when the movie comes out.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> New extended trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sQX7uTiV5L0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That's what I thought as well. Maybe keep up that facade to feed to the "ignorance" that the people on Elysium might live with. That their world is so perfect and what not, yet its leader feel the need to go to whatever extreme to keep outsiders out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

Just to help clear some things up...

1.) *ALL* of the clips have been edited down under a minute just so they can get straight to the point with what they're selling. So these clips will all play out in fuller and more satisfying sequences in the actual film.

2.) I got to speak with the guy who did Blomkamp's WIRED profile a few weeks ago. He had actually been following my Tumblr page since April. He's seen the film. And while I can't divulge any bit of details since he's embargoed, I have to say he seemed to admire Blomkamp's approach to filmmaking for the same reasons I do. Dude is a lucky bastard for being able to spend several hours with him. I guess Blomkamp has a shit ton of cool movie props and memorabilia in his home and office.

3.) I've spoken to about six to seven individuals--four of which I sought out on Letterbox--who've seen the film, and the thoughts on it up to this point have been interesting to say the least. The only thing I can really say is... I can't wait to see how people react to this. What some people feared would be a heavy-handed and poorly written political metaphor has actually turned out to alienate a few people because of the exact opposite. I won't spoil anything, but the idea of certain important characters in this film being painted with shades of grey as opposed to clear cut black and white has been off-putting to some. Also, I hear that similar to D9, the multi-cultural accents have been hard for some people to understand.

Anyway, I am seeing this next Thursday at 7pm in 70mm IMAX. I'm really stoked.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

P.S. 

I fucking hope like hell that Blomkamp doesn't work with Sony anymore. They've fucking demolished every bit of anonymity and secrecy for this film over the last month. The art design, visual effects and action sequences look just as spectacularly crafted as they were in D9--but Sony has entirely stripped away the surprise element for this film.

These film studios need to learn that sometimes less is more.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 31, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I've spoken to about six to seven individuals--four of which I sought out on Letterbox--who've seen the film, and the thoughts on it up to this point have been interesting to say the least. The only thing I can really say is... I can't wait to see how people react to this. What some people feared would be a heavy-handed and poorly written political metaphor has actually turned out to alienate a few people because of the exact opposite. I won't spoil anything, but the idea of certain important characters in this film being painted with shades of grey as opposed to clear cut black and white has been off-putting to some.


Yeah I know what you mean, spoiled myself with the part of the script.

Most people won't be ready for that.

The film has been flying under people's radar but much like D9 I think this will be a surprise hit.


----------



## Sykonaut (Jul 31, 2013)

TetraVaal, could you provide us with a few thoughts about the ending of the movie?

Also, judging by your Tumblr page, you seem to be familiar with Tsutomu Nihei's work.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah man. I love Nihei's work. He's probably my current favorite manga kea artist.

As for the ending of 'Elysium'... It's hard to say, as there had been a lot of changes in the third act of the film compared to the script that had leaked. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.

Also, if any of you were wondering what the song is that plays during the "He's awake" clip, here it is:


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

15 minutes of b-roll footage. Beware, there are spoilers.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm cautiously optimistic about this film, the same way I was about Pacific Rim. Not to compare the two, just how I feel about them pre-release.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2013)

Early Buzz For Neill Blomkamp’s ‘Elysium’.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2013)

Early reviews out on RT...Let's just they're not exactly glowing with praise.

Consensus seems to be that the look and aesthetic is very nice, but the story suffers from being too conventional at times and being about as subtle as a sledgehammer with its political message, which depending on your point of view is a positive or negative.

Then again, RT tends to be pretty terrible when it comes to determining whether a review counts as fresh or rotten. Take for example, Man of Steel. So take it with a grain of salt and wait for more reviews.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2013)

Gonna go in blind yo


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't really care much about the RT rating so I'm not too bothered by the less than stellar rating.  It does raise some concerns but that's a good thing in a way.  It serves to lower the hype that I have.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 2, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Early reviews out on RT...Let's just they're not exactly glowing with praise.
> 
> Consensus seems to be that the look and aesthetic is very nice, but the story suffers from being too conventional at times and being about as subtle as a sledgehammer with its political message, which depending on your point of view is a positive or negative.



Sounds like Oblivion.

But I did enjoy Oblivion very much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2013)

I suspect this is going to be another "Prometheus", where people either argue it as a flawed masterpiece or stupid garbage which masques its stupidity with fake intelligence. 

Either way, it seems the general consensus is that it's not as good as "District 9". Then again, I disagreed with the critics when it came to "District 9", so I'm not going to take the reviews that seriously.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

>Only God Forgives = 38% RT
>arguably best movie of the year so far

Yeah, I ain't 'scurred.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 3, 2013)

How hard was your penis when you watched D9 MH?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2013)

There was a little bit of a chub.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 3, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Sounds like Oblivion.
> 
> But I did enjoy Oblivion very much.



Finally, someone else!

I really loved Oblivion. It left an impression on me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah I also liked Oblivion.

I am not expecting something very ambitious or thought-provoking from this movie, not everything has to be that way, and even if that was the intention, I know I'll have a blast due to what has been shown so far in trailers. Everything looks solid and good and the premise is kinda unique, so I'll judge it myself when I see it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2013)

Oblivion looked interesting, I might check it out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been actively avoiding all reviews because 1.) I'm trying to avoid spoilers at all costs -- and 2.) I just don't care what Rotten Tomatoes says. Never have; never will. Neill Blomkamp is my own personal hero.

Anyway, this TV spot is awesome. At the :22 mark, you'll see that proprietary camera rig that Neill Blomkamp personally built for that sequence:


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 4, 2013)

That's a good TV spot man.

So fuckin' great. I also liked the moment where a spec ops robot snatched a person's head.

Elysium and The World's End. The Sci-fi genre is on a roll this month. They're both original IPs to.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2013)

"Oblivion" was pretty good. Flawed, but pretty good. I've begun to appreciate it more after this....summer....happened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2013)

The Summer movies have been disappointing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 4, 2013)

The premise for this seems cool

if nothing else, this is what's gonna happen to humanity in the future, the privileged getting the better planet and all


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> That's a good TV spot man.
> 
> So fuckin' great. I also liked the moment where a spec ops robot snatched a person's head.
> 
> Elysium and The World's End. The Sci-fi genre is on a roll this month. They're both original IPs to.



Right on.

There's no doubt in my mind that 'Elysium' will be my personal favorite film of the summer--and of the year--but that's admittedly with a little bias. But I just really love the approach this director is taking to his films. He just puts it all out there, to take at face value, and you decide whether or not you like it.

This is the filmmaker I've been waiting for since Paul Verhoeven left Hollywood.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah, Tetra. I really do hope this isn't going to be this years "Prometheus" for you.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2013)

Drew McWeeny ‏@DrewAtHitFix 1h

@sashaperlraver I told him I'm so glad he's doing original films and he said, "I'd really like to make 'Green Lantern 2' next." No smile.

Neill Blomkamp is fucking hilarious.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2013)

RT rating is now at 73%, and it looks like some of the rotten ratings have either flipped to fresh or just disappeared. lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2013)

Arrow in the Head reviewed it, .

He liked it, but felt it was a step down from District 9.

and lol at the competition. "Percy Jackson 2" is getting pwned by the critics. I thought the first one sucked though, so it would take some really good reviews to get me to see that one. Elysium better get first place!


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2013)

Plot was a letdown and the ending was nothing special.  Everything else was superb.

9/10


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2013)

If I wasn't on an iPad, or on vacation for the next week, I would type up a very lengthy and informative analysis of the film which none of you would care about.

Instead, all I'm going to say is, *Neill Blomkamp* is the only filmmaker who matters in this genre right now. I can already tell that a lot of people on this forum won't like the film because of its heavy-handedness, but it at least it attempts to be something serious. A heavy-handed idea is still better than no idea. At least this film tries to be something more than city 'porn' destruction, endless Marvel phases, or Disney 'Star Wars' reboots.

Also, while people will also point out how post-apocalyptic settings aren't 'new' or fresh, especially in a summer that has seen the releases of WWZ, 'Oblivion', and 'After Earth'--the visual design and stellar action sequences make 'Elysium' look refreshing in contrast. Also, for a film as straightforward and accessible as this one, there's also some really cool new ideas that you don't generally see in blockbuster films these days. An international cast that brings forth a multitude of foreign languages lends itself really well to the film. The film's score was unorthodox in spots, yet highly memorable. Matt Damon, while having the action experience with 'The Bourne' films, is presented in a light in which you have never really seen him before. Oh, and the camera rig that Blomkamp built for the final fight sequence is hands down the best usage of a multi-camera set for action since the original 'Matrix.' You also get a nice look at another rig during the heist sequence where it plays out like a third person shooter; really awesome stuff.

All in all, while 'Elysium' isn't the singular film that 'District 9' is, Blomkamp still has a singular voice. This guy is well on his way to becoming one of the greatest sci-fi filmmakers of our time. This guy has a very bright and promising future ahead of him.

Can't wait to see this again in theaters a couple more times. Hands down the best film of the summer, by several notches even.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed Elysium. I did find it extremely predictable, but that didn't take away from it. 

I also saw Oblivion, and didn't really enjoy it, the movie was only ~2 hrs but it felt like it went on forever and ever and really drawn out for some reason, and not in the good way. But that could just be me. I didn't hate it, but I wasn't blown away. I have no idea why it felt like it did, but... it is what it is. lol

Back to Elysium. The movie was fun, one of my top movies this year so far.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2013)

Tetra we agree 10000000000% on this one.

This movie hits so many of my buttons and is chock full of a look and reference to a bunch of stuff that is burned into my brain.

It is Yukito Kishiro and Manga Video and even slight pulls from Evangelion and a boat load of science fiction that presses all my buttons it even in spots resembles a more accurate Mega City 01 than Dredd.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

I would actually say Blompkamp is more than just a great sci fi director, I think he's got so much talent that he can be a great director period.  There's a Cameron feel to his work (early Cameron especially : D) and that's a great great sign for a young director


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2013)

The biggest piece I enjoyed about this is where District 9 took an other worldly thing and applied a human problem to it (which seems to me so reductive). Elysium is all about people fucking with other people and even when heavy handed I can still always get into that.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 9, 2013)

Will only be getting this movie in my place two weeks from now but all the rave responses are encouraging. Some said it's got a hectic pacing problem in the second and third acts and Jodie Foster was the performer of the movie but as usual it managed to get its idea across and in terms of action it managed to pull all the stops and that's good because that's what i'm most interested in the movie.

But in return my wait is gonna get more unbearable but i hope all this patience pays off.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I would actually say Blompkamp is more than just a great sci fi director, I think he's got so much talent that he can be a great director period.  There's a Cameron feel to his work (early Cameron especially : D) and that's a great great sign for a young director



Even funnier considering how much this movie resembles a project that Cameron has been attached to for a long time.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

Copely was the star of this film he was so good as Kruger and you can tell he was having a blast


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Some said it's got a hectic pacing problem in the second and third acts



I didn't feel that the movie had hectic pacing, it just felt right to me.



Parallax said:


> Copely was the star of this film he was so good as Kruger and you can tell he was having a blast



Copely was fantastic throughout the entire movie.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 9, 2013)

Holyy fuuuck. I was going to see it today but then logged in IMDB, saw teh scores... 

Someone tell me(without spoiling me ofc ), how low should my expectations be(which were already lowered after seeing the trailer) ?


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Holyy fuuuck. I was going to see it today but then logged in IMDB, saw teh scores...
> 
> Someone tell me(without spoiling me ofc ), how low should my expectations be(which were already lowered after seeing the trailer) ?



Don't go in expecting to be blown away by the plot.  Everything else, besides the actors barring Copley, is pretty much top notch.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 9, 2013)

It was a good movie, especially if you put aside the films political agenda. The central issue seemed to be to push socialized medicine, which I'm not against. That being said, to present opponents of that as simply cartoon villains and members of the Legion of Doom is insincere, I've never really seen anyone opposed to universal health care on the grounds of simply because they're evil. The film also played up the whole trope of every movie villain these days needing to be, in the words of Plinkett "white military people". Also of course there was the dose of South African politics in there. The unit Kruger worked for existed IRL during the Apartheid era, and if you believe the ANC stories it was made up of the kind of individuals presented in the movie. It even had the same name, the CCB


*Spoiler*: __ 




I also don't really get how the ending is meant to be "happy". A few dozen med beds isn't going to cure the mass pollution/crime/poverty issues for billions of people worldwide, and the only sanctuary has been taken over by a gangster who displayed himself to be just as greedy as the cartoonishly evil rich white people.But we're supposed to think this is happy because now the "wealth" has been re-distributed to gangsters?




Overall, the political agenda of the film and the cartoonishly evil depiction of Elysium hurt its narrative, plot, and general suspension of disbelief. You have to turn your brain off and accept it for the action/sci-fi (which are both quite good) and shut out the nonsensical politics, in the same manner that allows Red Dawn to be a good film.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

watching this movie for the plot seems silly


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

also you're using suspension of disbelief incorrectly, the rules and logic applied to the film were cohesive and consistent the whole way through


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

Seeing this in an hour.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2013)

Saw it. Loved it. I thought it was actually an improvement over District 9, although I'll probably be alone in that regard.

was it just me though, or was the ending [/spoiler]
*Spoiler*: __ 



kind of a downer? Sure, the girl is saved and everyone will get medical treatment, but I saw a subtle implication that little would change. Overpopulation would now become an even bigger issue, Elysium would probably be trashed, and now Spider would become just as bad as his predecessors. I'm still debating whether this was the intention. I sort of wish they played the ambiguity of the already bittersweet ending up, but maybe it worked better as it is.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 9, 2013)

So it's basically evil Tories vs the NHS? I'm down for that


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

I thought it was also overall better than District 9


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2013)

1.) I don't think it's fair to say that you shouldn't watch this film for the plot. While the sociopolitical metaphors are extremely straightforward, it's not like this is a dumb film. There is a plot, but it takes a back seat to the action and effects. For some, this will underwhelm--but as I mentioned earlier, at least this film ATTEMPTS to present real societal issues in a mega-budgeted film that feels so out of place in the best way possible in a summer crowded by play-it-safe superhero movies and PG-13 fests. Honestly, this film is a great throwback to sci-fi of the 70s, but instead of relegating itself to cheese, it takes itself seriously throughout.

2.) I don't think EVERYONE on Elysium was evil. In fact, I felt that Patel's administration was at least attempting to establish a strategy to deal with the illegals in a throutful and civilized manner. But again, much like the political ideas Blomkamp brings forth in the first act, the action and carnage ends up becoming the film's backbone in the third act.

3.) I'm shocked anyone would think this was better than D9. While I'm probably the biggest Blomkamp fanboy in the world--D9 was just so much more bizarre and singular, which IMHO, makes it the undeniable classic it is.

'Elysium' definitely wins the crown for best summer film of 2013, though. While it becomes a full blown action flick midway through, it's just so much smarter than every other film that came out this summer. It also helps that it has the best action sequences of the year so far (final battle between Max and Kruger has so many cool shots).

With all this being said, I hope Blomkamp returns to the bizarre with 'Chappie.' While I love 'Elysium' for its entertainment value, Blomkamp has too vivid imagination--and he's just too smart of an artist overall--to remove the components that made D9 so fucking good. 

This guy is fucking legit, though. So glad there is no need to worry that he'll fizzle out like the Wachowski's.

*EDIT:* I also hope Blomkamp shops 'Chappie' to a different studio. I feel like Sony removed any bit of surprise element for this film by releasing two 3+ minute trailers that practically gave away the film and its best money shots. D9 showed that sometimes less is more; I fully expect 'Chappie' to take Blomkamp back to how he handled D9.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2013)

Tickets for Sunday.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 9, 2013)

Good ass movie. Went with low expectations and was actually into the film the whole time.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

District 9 is more bizarre but I'm not really sure what makes it so singular

I thought it had more ideas but the presentation that Elysium had was more realized which is why I enjoyed it more.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't seen the movie but seriously Para?

i honestly believe Elysium will deliver spectacularly but it would clearly be deprived of D9's surprise factor which worked wonders for it. Elysium also seems a little too conventional. 

Then again what do i know, but yea that's how i feel currently


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

I stayed away from a lot of the Elysium promo's and what not so I was surprised


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

Movie was pretty awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2013)

The only action scenes I have seen this year that surpass it are the two gun fights in *Drug War*


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Question I had pertaining to the ending, though_ 



At the end, everyone on Earth becomes citizens of Elysium and they send down ships to heal everyone. All well and good... but why wasn't that done earlier? When Elysium was first launched, why didn't they help out people stuck on Earth? It apparently wasn't a matter of limited resources, so what excuse did they have? Even in modern day, Patel seemed like a decent guy, at least compared to Foster's character. Healing the sick and dying below seems like a good way to stop people from jumping the border.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Question I had pertaining to the ending, though_
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, everyone on Earth becomes citizens of Elysium and they send down ships to heal everyone. All well and good... but why wasn't that done earlier? When Elysium was first launched, why didn't they help out people stuck on Earth? It apparently wasn't a matter of limited resources, so what excuse did they have? Even in modern day, Patel seemed like a decent guy, at least compared to Foster's character. Healing the sick and dying below seems like a good way to stop people from jumping the border.



It's part of the political agenda interfering with the movies on plot/suspension of disbelief.

The answer to your question in the movie: It wasn't done earlier because the Elysium people are evil.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2013)

Yo people be greedy as fuck son.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

I think MegaH is trying to create an agenda that wasn't there

also MH had that good point about the ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not like Spider was this noble person, are things really better the way it all ends.  You're not really sure it's really vague




MegaH confirmed for 1%


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _Question I had pertaining to the ending, though_
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, everyone on Earth becomes citizens of Elysium and they send down ships to heal everyone. All well and good... but why wasn't that done earlier? When Elysium was first launched, why didn't they help out people stuck on Earth? It apparently wasn't a matter of limited resources, so what excuse did they have? Even in modern day, Patel seemed like a decent guy, at least compared to Foster's character. Healing the sick and dying below seems like a good way to stop people from jumping the border.



I was under the impression that doing so would actually make things worse. Remember that overpopulation was one of the reasons the world become so screwed up to begin with.

If everyone lives longer and the population keeps growing, they might lose control.

Then again, Blomkamp has the tendency to have the Government do shit that would never occur in reality, which is part of my issue with "District 9", so maybe I'm overthinking. I don't believe I am, though...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

Bro.

Alice Braga is hot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2013)

Also, I dont get why anyone would call this conventional. Do they even know what conventional means? It means cliched, unoriginal, etc. 

I'd argue "District 9" was closer to being unoriginal than "Elysium" was in terms of story. The idea of a man being forced to become what he had previously hated, hunted, whatever is nothing new. Hell, the structure can be summed up as "The Fugitive" with aliens and Government conspiracies. "District 9" only appears original due to how it mixed up its formula. To me, Elysium was the same way.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes I know its from IMDB, so any discussion is guaranteed to be awful, but my God, are the ones for Elysium enough to induce a headache.


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2013)

Saw it tonight.

7/10.

While the imagery of the space colony setting and the dregs of what Los Angeles and the Earth in general became was very aesthetic and naturally incorporated, the film never captured or engaged my attention to the point where I would use it as a benchmark to compare other Sci-Fi entries to.

DS9 was and is still better in terms of Blomkamp's contributions.

BTW, Copley as Kruger was crazy as fuck, but there was never enough of why he was that way or a method to his random as fuck madness. And there is always something that motivates a mad man, to some degree.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Aug 10, 2013)

Detective said:


> Saw it tonight.
> 
> 7/10.
> 
> ...



7 or 7.5/10 for me I can't fully decide. Some parts of the movie were honestly a 6/10 (yes it got that low people) while others were a 8 or 9. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




D9 was a better overall film and what saved Elysium for me were the last 30 minutes of the film. Except for the annoyingly edited final fight sequence. I hate fast cuts. It was a cool fight, but I wish I actually got to "see" more of it. It was also predictable that Mat Damon would die, but it was still well executed since I teared up a bit.




The CGI was very well done though, and Kruger was interesting, but I wish we had gotten to know him a bit more. For a movie that was only roughly 100 minutes it felt like it dragged at some points. It should have been a bit longer but with a better pace.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great cinematography. Weak story. Conventional plot. Kinda disappointing.

Basically, it's almost MoS Part II except the flashbacks, as typical as they were, made sense.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I think MegaH is trying to create an agenda that wasn't there
> 
> also MH had that good point about the ending
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol, also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



wasnt Spider charging money to get people into Elysium in the beginning?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2013)

Man of Steel II?

wtf it's nothing like that at all that comparison makes my head hurt


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 10, 2013)

Still wanna see this regardless of reviews.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 10, 2013)

Just watched it.

It was pretty solid overall. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The cast was pretty decent; I think that Sharlto/Kruger was the highlight, though. You can really tell that he was having a blast playing such a sinister and insane villain. I also have to mention how gorgeous the scenes in Elysium were. The bridge fight between Kruger and Max was beeauutiful. I also loved the design of the tech, from the exoskeleton suits to the droids. As for the predictable ending, I didn't mind it. The only disappoints I have at the moment are that it dragged on for some moments and the lack of cool weapons. The modified AK47 with air-burst rounds and the Chemrail gun were cool, but I would've liked to see more.




Still waiting on the Halo movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2013)

the movie was almost a masterpiece, i was extremely impressed.  I heaped praise on district 9, and this one does better imo.  

MH would talk down on this movie, as blonkamps movies tend to force isrealis into uncomfortable introspection.

@blakstealth: cmon, a halo movie ?  we're talking about serious sci fi here


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2013)

```

```



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the movie was almost a masterpiece, i was extremely impressed.  I heaped praise on district 9, and this one does better imo.
> 
> MH would talk down on this movie, as blonkamps movies tend to force isrealis into uncomfortable introspection.
> 
> @blakstealth: cmon, a halo movie ?  we're talking about serious sci fi here



Erm, I'm an Arizonian dammit! Although wait, with the immigration commentary that probably is worse...But I liked the movie!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Erm, I'm an Arizonian dammit! Although wait, with the immigration commentary that probably is worse...But I liked the movie!



lol, not u, the infamous isreali mod with the initials MH


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2013)

ooooooh,

anyway, my review of Elysium is in sig. Try not to cum all over it.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 10, 2013)

It seems that they complaint about Sci-fi movies lately is that they have "bad stories"


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2013)

I still dont understand any criticism regarding Elysium's story. It's no less original than "District 9".


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2013)

Amazing movie. Loved it. 8,5/10


*Spoiler*: __ 




Jesus christ that disfigured face


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> ooooooh,
> 
> anyway, my review of Elysium is in sig. Try not to cum all over it.



Premature ejaculation


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Amazing movie. Loved it. 8,5/10
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That startled me lol. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 11, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> I still dont understand any criticism regarding Elysium's story.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Let me start off by saying that I enjoyed the movie.  My only gripes are as follows.  I couldn't figure out what Jody Foster's accent was supposed to be.  I guess she was French.  I think Max's work accident could have been done better.  Seemed like it would have taken 10 seconds to get someone to hold the door open for him.  Or that they would have had some procedure if these things get jammed.  I don't know maybe that fact that is was easily avoidable accident and people were expendable was a point they were trying to make.  But it kind off came of as unbelievable to me.


----------



## Majinsaga (Aug 11, 2013)

7/10, Krueger was the best part about the film.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2013)

I find it really funny with all Blomkamp's stuff that because he was attached to Halo for that short period of time everyone looks at things in his movie and automatically pull it right back to Halo, regardless of the other 18 things that was where Halo took all its design from.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2013)

What are some of these things?

Not being a smart alleck. I don't know anything about Halo.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I find it really funny with all Blomkamp's stuff that because he was attached to Halo for that short period of time everyone looks at things in his movie and automatically pull it right back to Halo, regardless of the other 18 things that was where Halo took all its design from.


Is that what some people are saying in other places? Cos no one is saying it here lol.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 11, 2013)

7.5 for me.

I felt many of the characters were kind of one-note, the notable exception being Sharlto Copley, who I swear needs to be in more movies. The visuals were really nice, especially the contrast between life on Earth and Elysium, and there were some nice setpieces. I also think Blomkamp is proof that you can make a visually stunning film that doesn't require a $200 mil budget. I do feel though that the social commentary was a bit heavy-handed, particularly:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending where everyone on Earth gets access to Elysium's medical technology, especially the fact that they had spare med-pods. I mean, why _didn't_ Elysium just send those to hospitals and clinics in the first place? Certainly it would prevent people from trespassing, since their main reason for going to Elysium is medical care, and they'd likely make a nice profit, not to mention companies would no longer need to worry about providing employees medical insurance. I know its because the movie is pushing the "Capitalism is soulless and evil" motif, but there's a difference between corporate greed and the suicidal retardation that Elysium's leadership seems to exhibit.




Still, I liked it, definitely one of the better films this summer, even if it is because half the movies this year have sucked.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 11, 2013)

Good movie, first half felt a bit forced and rushed. Probably needed to be a 3-hour movie for the full effect.

Still more excited for Battle Angel.


----------



## TGM (Aug 12, 2013)

In a year where we've been absolutely bombarded by a seemingly endless wave of mediocre films, no movie truly defines the word "mediocre" quite like Elysium. My full, 100% accurate and in depth review:


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Aug 12, 2013)

TGM said:


> In a year where we've been absolutely bombarded by a seemingly endless wave of mediocre films, no movie truly defines the word "mediocre" quite like Elysium. My full, 100% accurate and in depth review:



Thank you, I don't understand how everyone is in love with this film.

My 7-7.5/10 I gave it in my earlier post is only because of the fantastic special effects and CGI, the interesting and mostly original world building and settings, Sharlto Copley's performance, and Matt Damon's fate. The rest of the film was average with some of it being on the border of unbearable.

I probably had my expectations too high for this film, but despite it's notable flaws I still had a entertaining time at the movie theater. And that's all that matters for the most part.

Final verdict: I like sci-fi films that try to be intelligent, and Elysium definitely put in a valiant effort and I applaud that, but calling it the "smartest" movie of this summer isn't actually saying much. Soared to great heights, but ultimately had a rough landing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 12, 2013)

TGM said:


> In a year where we've been absolutely bombarded by a seemingly endless wave of mediocre films, no movie truly defines the word "mediocre" quite like Elysium. My full, 100% accurate and in depth review:



what a dumb opinion and terrible review, so pedestrian i expect u to give me $1.75 in fare money for having read that.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 12, 2013)

Welp, gonna go watch it when it opens here next weekend.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 13, 2013)

Was easily the best movie I saw this summer.​


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 14, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> 7.5 for me.
> 
> I felt many of the characters were kind of one-note, the notable exception being Sharlto Copley, who I swear needs to be in more movies. The visuals were really nice, especially the contrast between life on Earth and Elysium, and there were some nice setpieces. I also think Blomkamp is proof that you can make a visually stunning film that doesn't require a $200 mil budget. I do feel though that the social commentary was a bit heavy-handed, particularly:
> 
> ...



Simple reason: Earth is severely overpopulated and providing access those magic medical machines would exacerbate the problem. Until they develop interstellar travel, population controls needs to happen the old fashioned way.

To elaborate, I doubt that Earth has enough food and resources to sustain the ~9-10 billion population in 2154. If you make everyone near-immortal, then basically you would have wars started between 100% healthy individuals competing for food. Not exactly a happy ending.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 14, 2013)

IMDB reviews of this movie are just terrible. Like 7/10 of the viewers think that the movie is crap.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 14, 2013)

is a sequel to district 9 ever coming out ,ffs


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2013)

btw , anybody see that metallica movie preview? that shit was cray!


----------



## RFujinami (Aug 16, 2013)

I went into it not knowing anything about it and ended up really liking it.  8.5/10 for me.


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> is a sequel to district 9 ever coming out ,ffs



I honestly hope that there isn't a sequel.  

Anyways, I'm a bit disappointed by the domestic gross so far.  Hopefully once Elysium opens up in more markets overseas the worldwide total will at least surpass the production budget.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2013)

Use your imagination.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 17, 2013)

i'm totally willing to let stories end and flesh out endings myself when asked to, but district 9 was not that kind of movie.  it was begging for a sequel, i thought it was supposed to be district 10.  there was a lot of shit left to see in a sequel.

anyway, i'm not surprised at elysium underperforming, it's anti imperialists and also anti income inequality, which doesn't sell in well in alot of the first world right now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 17, 2013)

I've seen this in theatres three times now.

I enjoy it more and more each time. But obviously, that's because I'm a huge fanboy of Blomkamp's. I won't even pretend to deny it. He fills the void that Verhoeven left once he was booted from Hollywood--and it's a constant reminder just how much I also miss the hardcore version of James Cameron.

Jodie Foster needs to write a letter of apology to Neill Blomkamp, though. Her performance was completely abysmal--and even with the limited material she had to work with--she still should've tried to make something of it. Diego Luna and William Fichtner had no problems relishing within their limited roles, so there's no excuse for her pitiful performance. 

I still also wish we could've seen more of that rig that Blomkamp built. Because when it was put to use in the action sequences, it really showcased his ability to push the technical side of directing action scenes. This guy is going to go on to do very special things in that department.

The world building is fantastic.

Best VFX and action sequences of the year.

The performances, with the exception of Foster, range from above average to decent (_still would've much preferred to see the version of 'Elysium' that starred Ninja or Eminem, though_).

All in all, I still very much love this film, and I still feel that Blomkamp is currently the best director in the sci-fi genre right now. But it really isn't the singular film that 'District 9' was. I actually look forward to Blomkamp reverting back to a smaller budget and returning to Jo'Burg to film 'Chappie.' The smaller budget will allow him to come up with a more bizarre narrative and more challenging pieces of concept and design. I used to want to see what this guy could do with a $200 million budget, but it's clear that his more memorable films will be when he really has to put pressure on himself and push himself to come up with something really unique with a limited budget. He just seems to thrive off of that.

'Elysium' is hands down the best film of the summer, though. That may not account to much to most on here seeing as this has been one of the more forgettable summers in recent memory. But thanks to some groundbreaking VFX--and some really cool and inventive action sequences--this will at least allow 'Elysium' to age very nicely. This is a film that I feel will have a stronger impact on the sci-fi genre within the next five to ten years.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 17, 2013)

i for one enjoyed this summer, it turned out to be almost everything i expected when i heard there would be like 10 sci fi flicks .

anyhow, i though damon was an outstanding choice for the role.  he has a strong action pedigree, he has an interest in a movie with a message, and he's not scrawny or a druggy like mathers.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I've seen this in theatres three times now.
> 
> I enjoy it more and more each time. But obviously, that's because I'm a huge fanboy of Blomkamp's. I won't even pretend to deny it. He fills the void that Verhoeven left once he was booted from Hollywood--and it's a constant reminder just how much I also miss the hardcore version of James Cameron.
> 
> ...


What is this "rig" for the action scenes that you are talking about? I'm pretty sure you've mentioned it once or twice in the last few pages, but I glanced over it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2013)

I completely agree about Foster. She really stood out as the worst in the movie.

And to copy an explanation Tetra gave me:


> It's basically a multi-camera rig that can shoot the same shot from a bunch of different angles. Now, in this case it happened to be for a lot of the action/fight scenes in the film--but the cool thing is that Soderbergh hinted at it having a ton of cameras, so it not only catches the same shots--or an entire sequence--but in the editing process it can set up a bunch of different/unorthodox angles to cut to during the set piece. The fact that Soderbergh referred to it as a 'proprietary' rig means that it's a new concept that Neill completely thought up on his own. It's his trademark rig now.
> 
> Also, another thing about the rig--well in comparison terms--is that it's like what the Wachowski's did with 'The Matrix' in that it will capture shots in motion.
> 
> ...



It definitely made for some really cool shots, though I also agree that I wish it could have been utilized some more.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 18, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> What is this "rig" for the action scenes that you are talking about? I'm pretty sure you've mentioned it once or twice in the last few pages, but I glanced over it.



If you see the movie again any time soon, keep an eye out for these two specific shots:

1.) During the heist sequence, the rig is used when Max is approaching Carlyle's Bugatti. It's shot in a sort of "third person shooter" angle, but it's rigged to make you feel like you're following right behind his character.

2.) During the final fight between Max and Kruger, Kruger attempts to do a sort of martial arts hand-to-hand maneuver, but Max blocks it. The camera rapidly pans the viewer toward the left quadrant of the screen, but when Max blocks it it rapidly pans the other direction for a sort of 180 degree angle single shot hand-to-hand sequence. It was fucking beautifully shot.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh! Those scenes. Yeah, those were pretty cool.

They immediately reminded me of this:


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 18, 2013)

Two more days


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 18, 2013)

i'm hearing this is quite disappointing

some insight would be great as i'm stuck deciding whether i should go watch it or not


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2013)

I went into it with no knowledge and no expectations. Didn't even watch a trailer really. Thought it was pretty good tbh. 8/10 easily.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 18, 2013)

This movie was a solid 8/10. But I was really disappointed that they never expanded upon Elysium itself and how its residents felt about Earth. Also what were Jodie Foster's exact motives? What was her background? Also, the way they dropped a bridge on her was fucking awful.

The entire movie was basically focused on the magical medical machines. It was never really about Elysium because none of the protagonists had any particular ill-will towards it. Also, the film didn't really explore the implications of providing the machines to the already overpopulated Earth.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2013)

it's not unlike "after earth" in the sense that the technology of a "satellite" society is not the focal point of the sci fi but just the back drop for the story to take place on.  Elysium can actually be any place on Earth that only rich people can afford to live in and poor people can't.  After earth had all kinds of tech and gadgetry that was never more than decoration, because it was an adventure story.

Probably "oblivion" has more tech that was part of the plot.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> it's not unlike "after earth" in the sense that the technology of a "satellite" society is not the focal point of the sci fi but just the back drop for the story to take place on.  Elysium can actually be any place on Earth that only rich people can afford to live in and poor people can't.  After earth had all kinds of tech and gadgetry that was never more than decoration, because it was an adventure story.
> 
> Probably "oblivion" has more tech that was part of the plot.



The problem is the story was named "Elysium" when it probably should've been named "Magic Medical Machine".

A lot of people didn't go see this movie because they were under the impression it was just a "bash the rich" movie. In reality it was just an action thriller.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2013)

lol, i do believe alot of movies are being advertised as something other than what they are these days, mostly to bring in audiences, so i doubt a movie would be marketed as bash the rich so that people wouldn't watch it?  if anything, if they could sell it as an action thriller they definitely would.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2013)

> All in all, I still very much love this film, and I still feel that Blomkamp is currently the best director in the sci-fi genre right now. But it really isn't the singular film that 'District 9' was. I actually look forward to Blomkamp reverting back to a smaller budget and returning to Jo'Burg to film 'Chappie.' The smaller budget will allow him to come up with a more bizarre narrative and more challenging pieces of concept and design.* I used to want to see what this guy could do with a $200 million budget, but it's clear that his more memorable films will be when he really has to put pressure on himself and push himself to come up with something really unique with a limited budget. He just seems to thrive off of that.*



I disagree a little, I think what Blompkamp should do is find a writing partner to flesh out and perfect his ideas.  He's great at coming up with a lot of great ideas and shots and effects but his characters suffer a bit as does his dialogue.  District 9 and Elysium both suffered from this (with the exception of Copley who elevates whatever material he's given).  

that's just my take on it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2013)

James cameron seems to excel at taking tons of money and turning it into tons of more money.

but cameron's stories are usually way thinner than blomkamps.  

you guys are talking technical skills, but what seperate blomkamps from the rest is his movies have heavy duty themes.  we're not talking pocohantas type stories or teeny bopper love stories here.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2013)

Early Cameron films aren't super deep either, but they're tremendous nonetheless


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2013)

*Para*, I will concede that my hero is better at allowing his characters to improv their dialogue rather than using what was written. However, I do think Blomkamp does have strengths as a writer (_'District 9' and his shorts prove this_). But I think the issue with 'Elysium' in terms of writing isn't the dialogue. I think the reason the film didn't establish itself as the immediate classic like D9 is because Blomkamp bit off more than he could chew for a film running under two hours. By that I mean, he obviously knows how to seamlessly integrate interesting sociopolitical ideas into the fabric of science fiction--but this time around--he introduced a multitude of topics that would've been more thoroughly explored in a film that ran closer to three hours. Still, that issue notwithstanding, he at least set-up a very smart and interesting premise, that even if it wasn't more expertly explored, the action, set pieces and acting (_sole exception being Foster_) more than made up for it.

But I don't know what a $200+ million budget would accomplish. I mean, if the studios granted him the luxury of having full creative control like they did with 'Elysium' then I'd like to see it. However, there's something more compelling and daring about using a $20-$70 million budget that tries to punch above its weight to make it look like something between a $50-$135 million film. I just fully expect 'Chappie' to go back to introducing some interesting character concepts and completely bizarre and groundbreaking designs much like 'District 9' did.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 21, 2013)

Just seen the film.

Sorry guys, but it was terrible. Didn't live up to the hype. 

I am just happy that Wagner Moura has made it to hollywood safe and sound.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2013)

hype? what hype? u r in for a keyboard lashing


----------



## Angelus (Aug 21, 2013)

Just saw this movie and it was fucking atrocious. People exploding left and right, some miracle medical machine that heals everyones wounds and illnesses but Matt Damons, a generic plot and Jodie Foster at her worst make this the worst movie I've seen this year so far and I've seen the almost equally horrible The Purge.

I couldn't stop laughing while watching it though, because of all the retarded characters and plotholes and random weirdness on screen. If anything it's the comedy movie of the year for me ^^

I LOVED Matt Damons face while the little girl told him that retarded story about some hippo - he looked like he couldn't believe it himself, that he actually signed on for this pile of shit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2013)

Flop. Lol


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 2, 2013)

I think this movie is this year's Prometheus.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Flop. Lol



it's no surprise, all of the big sci fi/fantasy films that were supposed to kill this summer mostly failed to bring in money.  

i don't blame the movies though, the audience wanted grown ups 2, they got pacific rim and elysium, and didn't show up.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 2, 2013)

Saw it last week. Didn't like it at all. Came in expecting some intelligent scy-fi, left having watched a pretty standard summer-esque action blockbuster. 

District 9, this is not.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 17, 2013)

*Some extremey bad ass and unique concept art from Aaron Beck.*



*Aaron Back* is hands down the best young, up & coming concept artist working in the film industry today. 

It also helps that this guy has a firm grasp on mechanical and electrical engineering. If you guys want to get a look at his extensive work on cars, you can do so here: 

The best thing about the production design for 'Elysium'--both what we saw in the film and what didn't make it in--is how everything is made with functionality and purpose. There's no cheese (_I'm looking at you, 'Pacific Rim'_). It's all very much plausible. There's some truly cutting edge stuff here. Really hoping this guy is working on Blomkamp's next film, 'Chappie.'

Also, I wish these designs had made it into the film:





 (_that design did make it into the film, but I wish Sharlto had been bold enough to opt for that haircut, too_).

 (_Really would've *LOVED* to have seen that cloak in the film_).

 (_truly beautiful and striking imagery here. This is innovative as hell. Would've loved to have seen the synthetics have this type of design. Just phenomenal!_).

 (_Just so damn bad ass! The original Kruger looks completely different from the film version_).

All in all though, you can see Beck's aesthetic come through in a lot of what made it into the film; especially the futuristic weaponry and HULC suits.

Neill Blomkamp knows how to get the best out of the artists he works with. This is just some really awesome and mouth-watering stuff.


----------

